# Uomini fedeli che tradiscono



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Mi piacerebbe  sapere da uomini sposati, con figli e NON traditori, cosa scatta in loro quando tradiscono o hanno tradito.

Per cosa si butta nel cesso un patto di fedeltà quando a casa si ha una famiglia che si ama, dei figli che ti guardano e tu ti senti in colpa perchè tradisci la loro madre, mettendo in pericolo tutto quel cosmo che è basilare.

Monsieur sostiene che tira di più un pelo di...che altro ma mi sembra davvero troppo macro area.
Forse è giusto per uomini che comunque sono sempre stati traditori quindi famiglia o non famiglia, avrebbero a prescindere tradito.

Ma i fedeli. Quelli che non tradiscono. Con figli. Moglie. 

Cosa fa scattare il tradimento?

Ne parliamo qui ma io non sono un uomo fedele sposato con figli, per cui posso farmi delle idee ma dubito siano quelle dell' uomo in questione.

Sono certa che c'è un comune denominatore nella maggior parte di questi tradimenti..ma qual'è?

Cosa ti fa rischiare la distruzione nucleare della tua vita?

E' come dire.
Passo da quel muro di fuoco.
Se mi va di culo la tuta ignifuga tiene e io ne esco indenne.
Se mi va di sfiga la tuta è dei cinesi ed esco talmente bruciato da essere irriconoscibile a vita. Sempre che non secchi di setticemia.

E' un controsenso. Un comportamento idiota.
Non può davvero essere solo un pelo di fica.
A meno che stai andando talmente in bianco a casa che dici.
Ma fottiti. Ne ho talmente voglia che rischio tutto per tutto.
Ci può stare.
Ma appunto. Solo questo?


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe  sapere da uomini sposati, con figli e NON traditori, cosa scatta in loro quando tradiscono o hanno tradito.
> 
> Per cosa si butta nel cesso un patto di fedeltà quando a casa si ha una famiglia che si ama, dei figli che ti guardano e tu ti senti in colpa perchè tradisci la loro madre, mettendo in pericolo tutto quel cosmo che è basilare.
> 
> ...


Si. esistono e forse sono la maggioranza che segue il motto del pelo di figa. non farti tante seghe mentali. è così...


----------



## ariel (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere da uomini sposati, con figli e NON traditori, cosa scatta in loro quando tradiscono o hanno tradito.
> 
> Per cosa si butta nel cesso un patto di fedeltà quando a casa si ha una famiglia che si ama, dei figli che ti guardano e tu ti senti in colpa perchè tradisci la loro madre, mettendo in pericolo tutto quel cosmo che è basilare.
> 
> ...


guada tebe(è un pò che ti leggo)io non sò darti una risposta anzi la vorrei! io sono una donna sono sempre stata fedele ma non capisco cosa mi sia successo!! mi rirovo in tutto quello che hai scritto vorrei davvero che qualcuno mi aiutasse a capire cosa è scattato im me


----------



## Leda (27 Maggio 2012)

Forse ad un certo punto della vita ci si rende conto o si crede - nei fatti è lo stesso - che il cosidetto cosmo in realtà non lo è. Succeda quel che succeda, in qualche modo si resta in piedi e chissenefrega un po' di tutto. Siamo soli.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

ariel ha detto:


> guada tebe(è un pò che ti leggo)io non sò darti una risposta anzi la vorrei! io sono una donna sono sempre stata fedele ma non capisco cosa mi sia successo!! mi rirovo in tutto quello che hai scritto vorrei davvero che qualcuno mi aiutasse a capire cosa è scattato im me


Tu sei la fedele che sta tradendo?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Forse ad un certo punto della vita ci si rende conto o si crede - nei fatti è lo stesso - che il cosidetto cosmo in realtà non lo è. Succeda quel che succeda, in qualche modo si resta in piedi e chissenefrega un po' di tutto. Siamo soli.


E il Karma? :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu sei la fedele che sta tradendo?


Si il suo amico si chiama Bio Presto Liquido...e l'altra Dixan...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe  sapere da uomini sposati, con figli e NON traditori, cosa scatta in loro quando tradiscono o hanno tradito.
> 
> Per cosa si butta nel cesso un patto di fedeltà quando a casa si ha una famiglia che si ama, dei figli che ti guardano e tu ti senti in colpa perchè tradisci la loro madre, mettendo in pericolo tutto quel cosmo che è basilare.
> 
> ...



No, non vi è solo il potere traente del pelo di zia.
Vi è anche il disastroso "orgoglio" che fa credere all'uomo di essere in suo dovere dimostrare a sè stesso ed agli altri di essere capace di dominare la situazione come il più grande stratega della storia......
..... salvo fare la fine di Napoleone e di Hitler.


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' un controsenso. Un comportamento idiota.
> *Non può davvero essere solo un pelo di fica.
> *A meno che stai andando talmente in bianco a casa che dici.
> Ma fottiti. Ne ho talmente voglia che rischio tutto per tutto.
> ...


Secondo me è solo quello. Unito magari a un po' di scazzo o stanchezza nel rapporto.

Ma non sono un uomo, quindi.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No, non vi è solo il potere traente del pelo di zia.
> *Vi è anche il disastroso "orgoglio" che fa credere all'uomo di essere in suo dovere dimostrare a sè stesso ed agli altri di essere capace di dominare la situazione come il più grande stratega della storia......*
> ..... salvo fare la fine di Napoleone e di Hitler.


Questo lo capisco di più...anche se da femminuccia mi sembra strano mettere in pericolo la famiglia per un pelo di zia+sindromi dominatorie varie.

Anche se ancora non me ne capacito....mi sembra..troppo poco.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco di più...anche se da femminuccia mi sembra strano mettere in pericolo la famiglia per un pelo di zia+sindromi dominatorie varie.
> 
> Anche se ancora non me ne capacito....mi sembra..troppo poco.


Poco, dici?

Pensaci un momento: senza quelle forze in prima fila, la Storia non sarebbe mai stata scritta. Nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco di più...anche se da femminuccia mi sembra strano mettere in pericolo la famiglia per un pelo di zia+sindromi dominatorie varie.
> 
> Anche se ancora non me ne capacito....*mi sembra..troppo poco*.


Troppo poco? Io sono una donna, ma sono sempre stata molto sensibile alle tentazioni, di qualunque genere. Per me il sesso è un motore potentissimo e in situazioni di particolare debolezza non è facile dire di no.
Quando entri nel trip è fin troppo piacevole lasciarsi andare. Bisogna avere delle buone motivazioni per tirarsi indietro. E non sempre ci sono, almeno non per tutti.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Troppo poco? Io sono una donna, ma sono sempre stata molto sensibile alle tentazioni, di qualunque genere. Per me il sesso è un motore potentissimo e in situazioni di particolare debolezza non è facile dire di no.
> Quando entri nel trip è fin troppo piacevole lasciarsi andare.* Bisogna avere delle buone motivazioni per tirarsi indietro*. E non sempre ci sono, almeno non per tutti.


Hai ragione Sole, pure io sono una che non resiste manco per scherzo alle tentazioni, però...senza ripetere per l'ennesima volta che io ci sono riuscita pur diversamente fedele e bla bla...

Sul neretto..
I figli cazzo. Il fatto che sai già che se la controparte ti becca non ti perdona e ci sono altissime probabilità che ti mandi a fanculo.
E se non ti ci manda è una vita d'inferno perchè comunque non ti perdonerà.
Nemmeno questo ti frena? 
Mi sembra assurdo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione Sole, pure io sono una che non resiste manco per scherzo alle tentazioni, però...senza ripetere per l'ennesima volta che io ci sono riuscita pur diversamente fedele e bla bla...
> 
> Sul neretto..
> I figli cazzo. Il fatto che sai già che se la controparte ti becca non ti perdona e ci sono altissime probabilità che ti mandi a fanculo.
> ...



Ma che dici!? I figli non corrono nessun pericolo! Ma vaaaaaa!
Io ho tutto sotto controooolloooooo
Io mi sono trovato quella che mi strapazza senza piantarmi casiiiiiniiiiii
Io ho gli amici che mi coooooopronooooooo
Io ho una moglie così trota che non se ne accorgerà maaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiii

........e poi sto coso nelle mutande mi sta scoppiaaaaaaandoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....................................................


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione Sole, pure io sono una che non resiste manco per scherzo alle tentazioni, però...senza ripetere per l'ennesima volta che io ci sono riuscita pur diversamente fedele e bla bla...
> 
> Sul neretto..
> I figli cazzo. Il fatto che sai già che se la controparte ti becca non ti perdona e ci sono altissime probabilità che ti mandi a fanculo.
> ...


Di solito quando entri nel turbinio di sensazioni, emozioni, eccitazione tipico dell'incontro extraconiugale non hai pensieri razionali. Anzi sì. L'unico pensiero è che non lo saprà mai nessuno. Di solito funziona così. E' un auto-incoraggiamento istintivo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma che dici!? I figli non corrono nessun pericolo! Ma vaaaaaa!
> Io ho tutto sotto controooolloooooo
> Io mi sono trovato quella che mi strapazza senza piantarmi casiiiiiniiiiii
> Io ho gli amici che mi coooooopronooooooo
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Continuo a pensare che sia troppo semplicistico e infatti ancora nessuna risposta da un fedele con prole che ad un certo punto...
PUFF!!!!

L'unica è stata Ariel che a quanto pare è sempre stata fedele e ha prole ma...sembra che nemmeno lei sappia darsi una risposta...


Ci vuole Willy Pasini mi sa...:unhappy:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Continuo a pensare che sia troppo semplicistico e infatti ancora nessuna risposta da un fedele con prole che ad un certo punto...
> PUFF!!!!
> ...


IL COGLIONE!!! XD:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> IL COGLIONE!!! XD:incazzato:


esatto.
Era inronico:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Di solito quando entri nel turbinio di sensazioni, emozioni, eccitazione tipico dell'incontro extraconiugale non hai pensieri razionali. Anzi sì. L'unico pensiero è che non lo saprà mai nessuno. Di solito funziona così. E' un auto-incoraggiamento istintivo.


Però tu parli da infedele che ha tradito dopo.

ma prima non avresti tradito.
Quindi le motivazioni per non farlo erano molto forti.

Ora invece hai delle motivazioni è una vita matrimoniale non proprio lineare quindi in qualche modo "ci sta dentro tutto" anche il fatto di non porti "limiti"

ma prima te li ponevi.

E' questo il punto.


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però tu parli da infedele che ha tradito dopo.
> 
> ma prima non avresti tradito.
> *Quindi le motivazioni per non farlo erano molto forti.
> ...


Sì. Le mie motivazioni erano che avevo una stima e un rispetto per mio marito incrollabili. L'idea di prenderlo in giro e di agire alle sue spalle mi era insopportabile. Per me il nostro era un rapporto pulito e non l'avrei mai sporcato.

Il mio matrimonio adesso è più che 'non proprio lineare' Tebe. Siamo arrivati al capolinea. E con questo la mia parentesi di traditrice per caso. Volevo aprire un thread, ma non ho nemmeno la forza per farlo. Spero non ti dispiaccia se sono andata ot.


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco di più...anche se da femminuccia mi sembra strano mettere in pericolo la famiglia per un pelo di zia+sindromi dominatorie varie.
> 
> Anche se ancora non me ne capacito....mi sembra..troppo poco.


alcuni (molti) uomini sono veramente poco....fattene una ragione:carneval:


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma che dici!? I figli non corrono nessun pericolo! Ma vaaaaaa!
> Io ho tutto sotto controooolloooooo
> Io mi sono trovato quella che mi strapazza senza piantarmi casiiiiiniiiiii
> Io ho gli amici che mi coooooopronooooooo
> ...


e tebe pare non capisca


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e tebe pare non capisca


...uff...no. Non capisco!

Forse perchè non ho il pipino dentro le mutande....


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...uff...no. Non capisco!
> 
> Forse perchè non ho il pipino dentro le mutande....


esattamente..e poco cervello in testa:up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...uff...no. Non capisco!
> 
> Forse perchè *non ho il pipino dentro le mutande*....


Da quanto racconti mi sa che ce l'hai più te di molti maschietti


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Da quanto racconti mi sa che ce l'hai più te di molti maschietti


ma non nelle sue mutande


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> esattamente..e poco cervello in testa:up:


Mi hai fatto un complimento???


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma non nelle sue mutande


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> alcuni *(molti) uomini sono veramente poco*....fattene una ragione:carneval:


L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita eh.


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto un complimento???


. se non sei un uomo si.indirettamente.
intendo dire che se ci tieni ad avere una famiglia moglie e figli non vai a scopare in giro per poi tornare a casa e avere la famigliola ignara e "felice". se lo fai è perchè ragioni col manganello in mezzo alle gambe e quini hai poco cervello...ma pensandoci bene potrebbe essere lo stesso per una moglie che vuole solo farsi infagottare così, per sport...più chiaro ora?


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita eh.


che mi frega? io sono nella minoranza


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> . se non sei un uomo si.indirettamente.
> intendo dire che se ci tieni ad avere una famiglia moglie e figli non vai a scopare in giro per poi tornare a casa e avere la famigliola ignara e "felice". se lo fai è perchè ragioni col manganello in mezzo alle gambe e quini hai poco cervello...ma pensandoci bene potrebbe essere lo stesso per una moglie che *vuole solo farsi infagottare così, per sport..*.più chiaro ora?


Si. Ora più chiaro, ma continuo a pensare che _sia solo sport _per un fedele non sia la realtà perchè questo è un ragionamento da traditore.

Infatti, a differenza di me che praticamente non ho mai avuto sensi di colpa, sembra di leggere che invece i sensi di colpa ci sono eccome nei fedeli che tradiscono.
E che in molti casi frenano e stoppano dopo qualche volta di tradimento.


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Ora più chiaro, ma continuo a pensare che _sia solo sport _per un fedele non sia la realtà perchè questo è un ragionamento da traditore.
> 
> Infatti, a differenza di me che praticamente non ho mai avuto sensi di colpa, sembra di leggere che invece i sensi di colpa ci sono eccome nei fedeli che tradiscono.
> E che in molti casi frenano e stoppano dopo qualche volta di tradimento.


ma infatti per me c'è anche l'aggravante dell'ipocrisia...non è che se uno/a lo fa per sport non ha comunque paura di perdere la famigliola del mulino bianco a casa oppure non ama quelle persone. le ama ma ama di più se stesso/a e quello che gli organi in mezzo alle cosce possono fargli/le provare...quindi ci mettiamo pure l'egoismo e anche questa operazione è conclusa...e via verso nuove avventure!!:aereo:


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma infatti per me c'è anche l'aggravante dell'ipocrisia...non è che se uno/a lo fa per sport non ha comunque paura di perdere la famigliola del mulino bianco a casa oppure non ama quelle persone. le ama *ma ama di più se stesso/a e quello che gli organi in mezzo alle cosce possono fargli/le provare..*.quindi ci mettiamo pure l'egoismo e anche questa operazione è conclusa...e via verso nuove avventure!!:aereo:


Facciamo due discorsi diversi secondo me.
Il traditore è come dici tu.
Ma il fedele quello che dopo 10 anni di matrimonio o anche più si ritrova a tradire e mai nella sua vita lo avrebbe pensato.

Non è questione di ipocrisia o sollecitazione delle mutande perchè avrebbe tradito prima no?


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Facciamo due discorsi diversi secondo me.
> Il traditore è come dici tu.
> Ma il fedele quello che dopo 10 anni di matrimonio o anche più si ritrova a tradire e mai nella sua vita lo avrebbe pensato.
> 
> Non è questione di ipocrisia o sollecitazione delle mutande perchè avrebbe tradito prima no?


certo. ma magari prima non gliel'avevano sbattuta in faccia oppure la moglie/marito ha un problema e non ha più tanta voglia di fare sesso oppure si annoia...se poi si è innamorato/a  e non lo è più della compagna/o allora esca fuori di casa, non rompa i coglioni e si prenda tutte le responsabilità del caso...a parte l'ultima motivazione il resto è squallore


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> certo. ma magari prima non gliel'avevano sbattuta in faccia oppure la moglie/marito ha un problema e non ha più tanta voglia di fare sesso oppure si annoia...se poi si è innamorato/a  e non lo è più della compagna/o allora esca fuori di casa, non rompa i coglioni e si prenda tutte le responsabilità del caso...a parte l'ultima motivazione il resto è squallore


Niente da fare...non riesco a vederla come te, ovvero in maniera squallida.
Posso capirti ma credo che dietro alla maggior parte dei tradimenti ci sia molto di più.


----------



## passante (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe  sapere da uomini sposati, con figli e NON traditori, cosa scatta in loro quando tradiscono o hanno tradito.
> 
> Per cosa si butta nel cesso un patto di fedeltà quando a casa si ha una famiglia che si ama, dei figli che ti guardano e tu ti senti in colpa perchè tradisci la loro madre, mettendo in pericolo tutto quel cosmo che è basilare.
> 
> ...


cara tebe. secondo me la prima cosa da fare per capire le persone è uscire dalle categorie, e ancor più dalle dicotomie. "fedele" "traditore". io sono una persona, non mi definisco nè fedele nè traditore. non tradisco il mio compagno perchè voglio vivere il rapporto con lui compiutamente, mettendomi in gioco al 100%. non altro. questo non mi mette al riparo da desideri, pulsioni, attrazioni per altri/e. a volte in modo blando, nello spzio di una serata, altre volte (come quella che mi ha mandato in crisi) in modo persistente e pervasivo. è la natura, secondo me. io mi rispecchio pienamente in quello che ha detto sole: eccitazione, desiderio, voglia di novità, e la certezza di non essere scoperto e di non fare del male. quando ho visto il male che gli stavo per fare mi sono fermato. non è un gran merito, ma è andata così. sai che c'è? io credo che per natura siamo portati a cercare nuovi partner . ma anche che il rapporto esclusivo sia molto più bello che sbattere di qua e di là. niente di più, almeno per me. poi non so se ero titolato per rispondere in quanto non ho figli.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> cara tebe. secondo me la prima cosa da fare per capire le persone è uscire dalle categorie, e ancor più dalle dicotomie. "fedele" "traditore". io sono una persona, non mi definisco nè fedele nè traditore. non tradisco il mio compagno perchè voglio vivere il rapporto con lui compiutamente, mettendomi in gioco al 100%. non altro. questo non mi mette al riparo da desideri, pulsioni, attrazioni per altri/e. a volte in modo blando, nello spzio di una serata, altre volte (come quella che mi ha mandato in crisi) in modo persistente e pervasivo. è la natura, secondo me. io mi rispecchio pienamente in quello che ha detto sole: eccitazione, desiderio, voglia di novità, e la certezza di non essere scoperto e di non fare del male. quando ho visto il male che gli stavo per fare mi sono fermato. non è un gran merito, ma è andata così. sai che c'è? io credo che per natura siamo portati a cercare nuovi partner . ma anche che il rapporto esclusivo sia molto più bello che sbattere di qua e di là. niente di più, almeno per me. poi non so se ero titolato per rispondere in quanto non ho figli.


Il discorso che hai fatto lo capisco bene, perchè sono stata "felice" di essere stata fedele per anni, ti assicuro una cosa molto lontana dal mio modo di essere, e ci scherzavo pure con le amiche dicendo"che brutta fine ho fatto".

Per cui...capisco che cosa ferma...devo capire cosa fa travalicare. 
E i figli sono un elemento importante.perchè in nome loro si operano sempre le scelte, sia in bene che in male.

Ma nel momento di tradire...i figli sembrano figli degli altri.
Perchè?
Quale profonda incrinatura avviene in un padre, in una madre che sono sempre stati fedeli e che si getterebbero nel fuoco per i  figli e poi...
Tradiscono?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il discorso che hai fatto lo capisco bene, perchè sono stata "felice" di essere stata fedele per anni, ti assicuro una cosa molto lontana dal mio modo di essere, e ci scherzavo pure con le amiche dicendo"che brutta fine ho fatto".
> 
> Per cui...capisco che cosa ferma...devo capire cosa fa travalicare.
> E i figli sono un elemento importante.perchè in nome loro si operano sempre le scelte, sia in bene che in male.
> ...



Un padre e una madre tradiscono,
perchè hanno intorno esempi sbagliati,
è diventata  la normalità tradire
le persone non pensano più
con la loro testa si adeuguano alle circostanze,
vivono una sorta di "carpe diem".
pur di non perdere un occasione
buttano la loro vita in un secondo.
Non fanno valutazioni, non pensano,
vanno dietro alla massa,
si lasciano condizionare,
molte persone sono così.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> cara tebe. secondo me la prima cosa da fare per capire le persone è uscire dalle categorie, e ancor più dalle dicotomie. "fedele" "traditore". io sono una persona, non mi definisco nè fedele nè traditore. non tradisco il mio compagno perchè voglio vivere il rapporto con lui compiutamente, mettendomi in gioco al 100%. non altro. questo non mi mette al riparo da desideri, pulsioni, attrazioni per altri/e. a volte in modo blando, nello spzio di una serata, altre volte (come quella che mi ha mandato in crisi) in modo persistente e pervasivo. è la natura, secondo me. io mi rispecchio pienamente in quello che ha detto sole: eccitazione, desiderio, voglia di novità, e la certezza di non essere scoperto e di non fare del male. quando ho visto il male che gli stavo per fare mi sono fermato. non è un gran merito, ma è andata così. sai che c'è? io credo che per natura siamo portati a cercare nuovi partner . ma anche che il rapporto esclusivo sia molto più bello che sbattere di qua e di là. niente di più, almeno per me. poi non so se ero titolato per rispondere in quanto non ho figli.


tu sei sempre e comunque titolato.
in più sei la prova del fatto che chi tiene al proprio rapporto (a te è_ bastato _questo...pensa se aveste avuto figli) riesce a fermarsi o perlomeno cercherà di manifestare e far presente il suo momento di sbandamento.
se tutti noi capiamo l'eccitazione e il desiderio della novità, ciò che è difficile da digerire è l'inganno perpetuato nell'ombra per molto tempo.le bugie, le falsità.
e chi è fatto in un certo modo non sarà immune no, dal tradimento...soltanto difficilmente si nasconderà per tanto


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> cara tebe. secondo me la prima cosa da fare per capire le persone è uscire dalle categorie, e ancor più dalle dicotomie. "fedele" "traditore". io sono una persona, non mi definisco nè fedele nè traditore. non tradisco il mio compagno perchè voglio vivere il rapporto con lui compiutamente, mettendomi in gioco al 100%. non altro. questo non mi mette al riparo da desideri, pulsioni, attrazioni per altri/e. a volte in modo blando, nello spzio di una serata, altre volte (come quella che mi ha mandato in crisi) in modo persistente e pervasivo. è la natura, secondo me. io mi rispecchio pienamente in quello che ha detto sole: eccitazione, desiderio, voglia di novità, e la certezza di non essere scoperto e di non fare del male. quando ho visto il male che gli stavo per fare mi sono fermato. non è un gran merito, ma è andata così. sai che c'è? io credo che per natura siamo portati a cercare nuovi partner . ma anche che il rapporto esclusivo sia molto più bello che sbattere di qua e di là. niente di più, almeno per me. poi non so se ero titolato per rispondere in quanto non ho figli.



:up: fantastico! come sempre!


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un padre e una madre tradiscono,
> perchè *hanno intorno esempi sbagliati*,
> è* diventata  la normalità tradire
> le persone non pensano più
> ...


Non c'è più la mezza stagione,
Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio
I neri hanno la musica nel sangue
Quelli che se ne vanno sono sempre i migliori
Se cambi coda al supermarket ci metti più tempo

Sono tutte cose che sono sempre accadute. Piantiamola un po' col puntare il dito contro _"la società moderna che ci porterà alla rovina!"_. La gente è stata becera anche in passato, ma ...... si sapeva di meno.
Complice la minor comunicazione e la maggior omertà.
Le corna ci sono sempre state, i bambini sono sempre stati oggetto delle attenzioni dei maniaci etc etc.

Non è questo il tema.

Se continuiamo a cercare le risposte in cose come le frasi in neretto, troveremo solo scuse o mezze risposte, ed il dubbio rmarrà.
Bisogna andare alla radice delle cose per capire davvero. Accettare la nostra vera fondamentale natura è l'inico modo.
Siamo molto più bestie di quanto vorremmo ammettere, e la bestia prevale quando usiamo la nostra "intelligenza superiore", invece che per fare cose intelligenti, per trovare le scuse migliori per giustificare il nostro cedere agli istinti.

Lo fanno tutti
Non mi beccheranno mai
Mia/o moglie/marito se lo merita
Mia/o moglie/marito è troppo idiota per accorgersene
Sicuramente lui/lei lo ha già fatto
Tanto poi mi perdona
Cazzo vuole? Io della mia vita faccio quello che voglio
Non me la da da anni
Non è abbastanza maiala/e
E io dovrei farmi fare un pompino dalla stessa bocca che bacia i miei figli?!
Certo che quella/o era troppo figa/o!
Mia/o moglie/marito si è lasciata/o andare e ora fa schifo
La società cambia
Fanculo, e quando mi ricapita?!
Mia/o moglie/marito non è capace a far sesso
Sono rimasta/o in catene per troppo tempo
Sono vittima di una cultura edonista

.....................

In realta (sto parlando solo di tradimento sessuale, intendiamoci):

.... cazzo che maschio!
.... Figa che femmina!


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il discorso che hai fatto lo capisco bene, perchè sono stata "felice" di essere stata fedele per anni, ti assicuro una cosa molto lontana dal mio modo di essere, e ci scherzavo pure con le amiche dicendo"che brutta fine ho fatto".
> 
> Per cui...capisco che cosa ferma...devo capire cosa fa travalicare.
> E i figli sono un elemento importante.perchè in nome loro si operano sempre le scelte, sia in bene che in male.
> ...


a volte non credo che ci sia niente di profondo da incrinare...è questo il punto


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il discorso che hai fatto lo capisco bene, perchè sono stata "felice" di essere stata fedele per anni, ti assicuro una cosa molto lontana dal mio modo di essere, e ci scherzavo pure con le amiche dicendo"che brutta fine ho fatto".
> 
> Per cui...capisco che cosa ferma...devo capire cosa fa travalicare.
> E i figli sono un elemento importante.perchè in nome loro si operano sempre le scelte, sia in bene che in male.
> ...


ma non è così, secondo me
una persona è anche l'espressione di tutto quello che ha: figli, lavoro, casa etc. etc.
poi per fortuna/purtroppo ha anche un coniuge che ovviamente rimarrà ignaro, e che ce vo'?
secondo me è questo: il traditore non si sofferma sul rischio, perchè le certezze che ha sono molto concrete, invece il rischio è evanescente quindi non merita tante riflessioni
sarebbe un po' come salire in macchina e pensare: è possibile rimanere coinvolti in un incidente e risvegliarsi in ospedale; nessuno lo pensa, in realtà, e tutti salgono in macchina "sapendo" di ritornare a casa, o al limite pensando: a me non capiterà (non è che sia un es. molto calzante, ma non mi viene di meglio)


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Ora più chiaro, ma continuo a pensare che _sia solo sport _per un fedele non sia la realtà perchè questo è un ragionamento da traditore.
> 
> Infatti, a differenza di me che praticamente non ho mai avuto sensi di colpa, sembra di leggere che invece i sensi di colpa ci sono eccome nei fedeli che tradiscono.
> E che in molti casi frenano e stoppano dopo qualche volta di tradimento.


la mia impressione è che a te piaccia semplicemente questo ruolo da cattiva ragazza ad ogni costo; altrimenti non vedo perché darti una definizione che sia di infedele o diversamente fedele .
forse ti porti dietro questa ribellione alla famiglia di origine ; sbarazzandotene potresti vivere semplicemente la vita come viene spontanea giorno per giorno ,senza sentirti in obbligo di fare la bad girl


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia impressione è che a te piaccia semplicemente questo ruolo da cattiva ragazza ad ogni costo; altrimenti non vedo perché darti una definizione che sia di infedele o diversamente fedele .
> forse ti porti dietro questa ribellione alla famiglia di origine ; sbarazzandotene potresti vivere semplicemente la vita come viene spontanea giorno per giorno ,senza sentirti in obbligo di fare la bad girl


ma lasciala fare, povera ragazza! Le viene così bene! :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il discorso che hai fatto lo capisco bene, perchè sono stata "felice" di essere stata fedele per anni, ti assicuro una cosa molto lontana dal mio modo di essere, e ci scherzavo pure con le amiche dicendo"che brutta fine ho fatto".
> 
> Per cui...capisco che cosa ferma...devo capire cosa fa travalicare.
> E i figli sono un elemento importante.perchè in nome loro si operano sempre le scelte, sia in bene che in male.
> ...


Ciao Tebe.I figli cosa centrano scusa???Io ne ho 2 e sn maggiorenni,schierati dalla parte  della madre..nin mi perdonano niente....come potrai capire di queste cose non sanno un bel niente...ma guai a chi me li tocca.
Certo se avessero certezze di quello che faccio.mi butterebbero fuori casa..garantito.
Ma ieri pensavo al mio amico da 17gg in ospedale..al disastro del terremoto a 30km da casa mia... e mi sono detto Lothar ..finche'puoi..fai...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe  sapere da uomini sposati, con figli e NON traditori, cosa scatta in loro quando tradiscono o hanno tradito.
> 
> Per cosa si butta nel cesso un patto di fedeltà quando a casa si ha una famiglia che si ama, dei figli che ti guardano e tu ti senti in colpa perchè tradisci la loro madre, mettendo in pericolo tutto quel cosmo che è basilare.
> 
> ...


Sai che io non ho tradito no? e forse sai anche che ci sono andato molto vicino e più volte. Cosa mi ha portato a cercare altrove? Mia moglie non mi cercava mai, poca intimità e poca affinità sessuale cioè due mondi totalmente lontani, poche attenzioni da parte sua nei miei confronti e troppa sicurezza da parte sua nel considerarmi suo, gelosia inesistente, scarso colloquio o perlomeno totale assenza di ricezione dei colloqui, io troppo vitale e con voglia di uscire lei troppo casalinga e pantofolaia, sua totale inadeguatezza nelle mansioni atte a educare i figli, soltanto la sua dolcezza faceva in parte scomparire questa sua pecca, insomma due vite vissute in famiglia ma lontani mille miglia.


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il discorso che hai fatto lo capisco bene, perchè sono stata "felice" di essere stata fedele per anni, ti assicuro una cosa molto lontana dal mio modo di essere, e ci scherzavo pure con le amiche dicendo"che brutta fine ho fatto".
> 
> Per cui...capisco che cosa ferma...devo capire cosa fa travalicare.
> E i figli sono un elemento importante.perchè in nome loro si operano sempre le scelte, sia in bene che in male.
> ...


Sono un fedele, eppure "credo" di essere un traditore. Sono entrambi paradossalmente, ma sono fedele. Non sono immune al trasporto che si può provare per una qualsivoglia donna.
Quando avverto quel tipo di attrazione ne controllo sempre la natura e ora mi diverto più che altro ad osservarne le dinamiche. Ma ho capito una cosa, almeno per me. Non mi lascio ingannare dalla mia immagine riflessa nell'atteggiamento di una donna nei miei confronti. So bene chi sono e come sono, se non sono abbastanza me lo faccio bastare in virtù del fatto che il senso di conquista, di potenza o, semplicemente, le lusinghe ricevute da un'altro individuo, nulla aggiungono alla mia persona. Non possiamo alimentarci di questo.

E' vero, non possiamo ridurre il tutto imputando la passione, la natura, il senso di sfida. A quel punto la macchina è già partita e certe spiegazioni non sono sufficienti a spiegare i motivi che fanno valicare il limite.
Il sesso è una macchina perfetta, ha molte strade per concretizzarsi. Dove il corpo non arriva, subentra la mente. Anzi, forse è prima di tutto la mente la diretta responsabile dell'innesco.

Una volta sentii da qualche parte che le persone quando sanno di non essere viste fanno delle cose inconsuete (all'apparenza).

Che sia solo una questione di tempi e spazi? Del tipo, l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro. Se non si hanno altre risorse per evitare di rubare, aggiungerei.

Sembra banale e lo è in effetti, ma io credo che il momento in cui si tradisce è solo perchè si crede di avere la possibilità di staccare quei freni che possono essere l'amore per il partner, per i figli o anche solo il buon senso. O magari, in quel frangente quei freni semplicemente non sussistono dal momento che si pensa non siano più dei limiti invalicabili. Bisogna vedere solo quanto si è coscienti di questo e quanto mentiamo a noi stessi e agli altri nel momento in cui lasciamo prevalere il nostro "egoismo".

In realtà non fai altro che rispondere ad un bisogno di varia natura. Ma quanto siamo coscienti della nostra natura?

Forse non devi cercare tra i motivi esterni scatenanti, che siano anche problemi della coppia. Devi riflettere piuttosto su cosa dovrebbe trattenerci.


----------



## ariel (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Forse non devi cercare tra i motivi esterni scatenanti, che siano anche problemi della coppia. Devi riflettere piuttosto su cosa dovrebbe trattenerci.


ecco bravo! io vorrei sapere cosa avrebbe dovuto trattenermi,cioè mi spiego..ho un figlio è non mi ha fermato. ho un marito che amo è non mi ha fermato. mio marito mi dice continuamente che se scoprisse un mio tradimento non mi perdonerebbe anzi farebbe un gran casino. il sesso non mi manca anzi e vi dirò come lo faccio con mio marito non lo mai fatto con nessuno.. è questo che non mi spiego! come è possibile tutto questo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2012)

*Una mattina ti svegli*

e la persona nel letto ti sembra un nemico, quella che ti ricorda sempre e soltanto i tuoi doveri, i tuoi limiti e non riesce mai a fare sparire con un colpo di bacchetta magica i tuoi problemi, le tue paure.
E le paure sono tante: paura della morte, paura della malattia, paura della vecchiaia, paura che le tue giornate continuino a passare tutte uguali, tutte grigie e noiose come quei giorni in cui le nuvole arrivano quasi a terra e non piove mai.
Il tempo passa ed è sempre meno quello in cui ridi, in cui non hai pensieri. Ti vedi allo specchio ma non sei tu quell'immagine riflessa, con le borse sotto gli occhi e l'espressione tirata. Tu sei il ragazzo spigliato, senza un pensiero al mondo,con tutte le carte ancora da giocare, quella persona il cui più grosso impegno è riuscire a trovere il tempo per fare tutte le cose di cui ha voglia, tutte, senza farsene mancare nessuna.
E una voce ti strappa al sogno, devi liberare il bagno.
E ti sembra di avere una catena ai piedi e di essere stato fregato.
E forse è vero, la vita è una gran fregatura, se non riesci più a godere di quello che hai.
Allora basta poco, veramente poco a far nascere l'illusione di una nuova energia, di una inaspettata occasione per vivere di nuovo certe emozioni, certi, sicuri di non venire mai beccati perchè di nuovo si ha l'invincibile certezza di onnipotenza che solo i giovani hanno.
E tutte le paure sono svanite, dissolte nell'ebrezza.
Fino a quando te la puoi raccontare, fino a che non esplode la bolla, l'illusione regge e non vorresti mai rimettere i piedi a terra. Quando esplode la bolla... è tutta un'altra storia.
Questo mi hanno raccontato.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e la persona nel letto ti sembra un nemico, quella che ti ricorda sempre e soltanto i tuoi doveri, i tuoi limiti e non riesce mai a fare sparire con un colpo di bacchetta magica i tuoi problemi, le tue paure.
> E le paure sono tante: paura della morte, paura della malattia, paura della vecchiaia, paura che le tue giornate continuino a passare tutte uguali, tutte grigie e noiose come quei giorni in cui le nuvole arrivano quasi a terra e non piove mai.
> Il tempo passa ed è sempre meno quello in cui ridi, in cui non hai pensieri. Ti vedi allo specchio ma non sei tu quell'immagine riflessa, con le borse sotto gli occhi e l'espressione tirata. Tu sei il ragazzo spigliato, senza un pensiero al mondo,con tutte le carte ancora da giocare, quella persona il cui più grosso impegno è riuscire a trovere il tempo per fare tutte le cose di cui ha voglia, tutte, senza farsene mancare nessuna.
> E una voce ti strappa al sogno, devi liberare il bagno.
> ...


Vi leggo e torno indietro con la mente. Come stavo appena prima di tradire? Più ci penso e più non c'era niente che non andasse. Una vita serena due figli nessun problema particolare. Lavoro amici... Ricordo solo la stanchezza. Sempre di corsa. L'idea che vivessi per dedicarmi agli altri, che fossero la famiglia i miei genitori gli amici. Forse mi ero dimenticata di me. Quell'uomo mi ha fatto ricordare che oltre alla moglie a mamna la figlia e l'amica c'era una donna che non pensava più a lei da tanto tempo. Ho continuato a pensare a tutti ma in quelle poche ore tutto spariva ed esistevo solo io. Poi tornavo ad essere quella di sempre.. Ci pensi ai figli e al marito ma hai la sensazione che finché non togli tempo a loro non fai nulla di male...


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vi leggo e torno indietro con la mente. Come stavo appena prima di tradire? Più ci penso e più non c'era niente che non andasse. Una vita serena due figli nessun problema particolare. Lavoro amici... Ricordo solo la stanchezza. Sempre di corsa. L'idea che vivessi per dedicarmi agli altri, che fossero la famiglia i miei genitori gli amici. Forse mi ero dimenticata di me. Quell'uomo mi ha fatto ricordare che oltre alla moglie a mamna la figlia e l'amica c'era una donna che non pensava più a lei da tanto tempo. Ho continuato a pensare a tutti ma in quelle poche ore tutto spariva ed esistevo solo io. Poi tornavo ad essere quella di sempre.. Ci pensi ai figli e al marito ma hai la sensazione che f*inché non togli tempo a loro non fai nulla di male*...


E difatti in realtà non lo stai facendo!
Ecco la cosa assurda!
Che il male non nasce tanto da ciò che noi facciamo quanto da ciò che gli altri pretenderebbero da noi!
Anche quando tu non stavi assolutamente togliendo nulla alla tua famiglia, Farfallina, la tua famiglia, se si fosse accorta che (eccheccazzo!) ti prendevi un minimo di tempo per te, ti avrebbe puntato il dito, ti avrebbe accusata, insultata e forse abbandonata in nome di cosa? Di un torto subito? No, in realtà solo in nome di una convenzione disattesa.
E hai voglia dire_ "ma a me mancava qualcosa che mi sarebbe stato dovuto dalla mia famiglia e questa non mi ha dato! Ed io non ho tolto nulla alla mia famiglia per ottenere quel qualcosa altrove!" _. Non serve a un cazzo.
E intanto io e te sappiamo come sei messa ancora oggi.
E bada bene: si sta parlando solo di sane, dovute e gustose scopate!!!!!!! Anche se c'era e c'è stima con la persona interessata, il discorso (dimmi se sbaglio, Farfy) era limitato al pure e semplice sesso! Una necessità emotivo/biologica! Un qualcosa che _"'na lavada e 'na sciugada e l'è tànt 'me gnànca véla druada"_!

Le stesse persone che non accettano la debolezza degli altri sono quelli che più strepitano invocando il diritto alla propria.

Come dice pure Sbriciolata, ad un certo punto una persona "cede", e questo avviene perchè siamo fatti di carne e sangue e di tutto quello che queste comportano tanto fisicamente che emotivamente. Si tradisce per desiderio o per disperazione, e quindi, se scaviamo abbastanza in profondità nello spesso strato di scuse cui ci aggrappiamo per non sentirci troppo colpevoli di fronte alle aspettative altrui, scopriamo di essere solo poveri animali, tenuti "a galla" per tutta una vita da una piccola quantità di "umana coscienza", ma che ad un certo punto mollano la presa e si lasciano per un po' andare alla deriva.
Si riprende il controllo quando la coscienza umana torna a farsi sentire, voce flebile in mezzo al clamore delle scuse, oppure quando come pecore veniamo azzannate ai garretti dal cane pastore di turno, e ci tocca tornare nel gregge, la testa bassa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E difatti in realtà non lo stai facendo!
> Ecco la cosa assurda!
> Che il male non nasce tanto da ciò che noi facciamo quanto da ciò che gli altri pretenderebbero da noi!
> Anche quando tu non stavi assolutamente togliendo nulla alla tua famiglia, Farfallina, la tua famiglia, se si fosse accorta che (eccheccazzo!) ti prendevi un minimo di tempo per te, ti avrebbe puntato il dito, ti avrebbe accusata, insultata e forse abbandonata in nome di cosa? Di un torto subito? No, in realtà solo in nome di una convenzione disattesa.
> ...


Adesso sono messa cento volte peggio di quando ho iniziato a tradire questo é certo. Si alce é vero era sesso con tutto un contorno fatto di altre cose. Ma c'é dell'altro che non riesco a spiegare, si all'istinto animale ma entra in gioco anche altro


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia impressione è che a te piaccia semplicemente questo ruolo da cattiva ragazza ad ogni costo; altrimenti non vedo perché darti una definizione che sia di infedele o diversamente fedele .
> forse ti porti dietro questa ribellione alla famiglia di origine ; sbarazzandotene potresti vivere semplicemente la vita come viene spontanea giorno per giorno ,senza sentirti in obbligo di fare la bad girl


Minerva...il mio essere cattiva ragazza credo sia evidente a tutti che è molto ironico, perchè sono e mi reputo una brava persona.
Tutto ruota sul fatto che non faccio molto filtro tra quello che penso e dico/scrivo, alla fine...che faccio per essere una bad girl vera?
Credo proprio nulla se non qualche canna, tradire con nemmeno troppa fortuna, andare in piazza a manifestare, fare i picchetti contro...

E dove l'hai mai vista una cattiva ragazza che fa flap flap? Forse nei manga giapponesi...

e poi...io non voglio darmi una definizione ma semplicemente vorrei capire alcune tipologie di persone come vivono il tradimento, perchè io lo vivo in maniera tutta mia senza paranoie ( e non fa di me una cattiva ragazza, lo so bene) e questo fa parte del mio modo di essere curiosa e di cercare altri punti di vista.
Non è che ogni domanda che pongo porta a me!

...sembrerà scontato dirlo...Non mi porto dietro nessuna ribellione sono semplicemente il prodotto di quella famiglia e delle amicizie dopo, esattamente come tutti.
I miei fantasmi li ho già affrontati Minerva e sono in pace con il mondo.
So che rimane difficile ai più pensare che davvero uno non abbia ribellioni strane che si porta dietro visto l'ambiente in cui sono vissuta ma...è sempre l solito discorso.
Anche perchè...dove vedi in me la ribellione? E' la domanda di prima.
Ho  problemi con l'autorità e lo dico sempre ma questo non mi impedisce di dire si capo.
la mia vita privata va bene..il resto fa schifo ma non occorre ribellarsi...

Non mi sembra di avere un modo ribelle, davvero.
per te si?


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e la persona nel letto ti sembra un nemico, quella che ti ricorda sempre e soltanto i tuoi doveri, i tuoi limiti e non riesce mai a fare sparire con un colpo di bacchetta magica i tuoi problemi, le tue paure.
> E le paure sono tante: paura della morte, paura della malattia, paura della vecchiaia, paura che le tue giornate continuino a passare tutte uguali, tutte grigie e noiose come quei giorni in cui le nuvole arrivano quasi a terra e non piove mai.
> Il tempo passa ed è sempre meno quello in cui ridi, in cui non hai pensieri. Ti vedi allo specchio ma non sei tu quell'immagine riflessa, con le borse sotto gli occhi e l'espressione tirata. Tu sei il ragazzo spigliato, senza un pensiero al mondo,con tutte le carte ancora da giocare, quella persona il cui più grosso impegno è riuscire a trovere il tempo per fare tutte le cose di cui ha voglia, tutte, senza farsene mancare nessuna.
> E una voce ti strappa al sogno, devi liberare il bagno.
> ...



...questo lo capisco molto bene.
Ed è ciò che mi ha raccontato Mattia del suo tradimento. Più o meno.

Grazie Sbri.


----------



## Carola (28 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vi leggo e torno indietro con la mente. Come stavo appena prima di tradire? Più ci penso e più non c'era niente che non andasse. Una vita serena due figli nessun problema particolare. Lavoro amici... Ricordo solo la stanchezza. Sempre di corsa. L'idea che vivessi per dedicarmi agli altri, che fossero la famiglia i miei genitori gli amici. Forse mi ero dimenticata di me. Quell'uomo mi ha fatto ricordare che oltre alla moglie a mamna la figlia e l'amica c'era una donna che non pensava più a lei da tanto tempo. Ho continuato a pensare a tutti ma in quelle poche ore tutto spariva ed esistevo solo io. Poi tornavo ad essere quella di sempre.. Ci pensi ai figli e al marito ma hai la sensazione che finché non togli tempo a loro non fai nulla di male...


Si quotone su tutto
In + noi non si andava davvero a letto insieme
In + con qsto uomo c’ era stata una fortissima condivisione su altri problemi
Mancava l’attrazione
Arrivata

Però ammetto anche il nuovo, la adrenalina, l’emozione..incidono parecchio


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2012)

Il mio vecchio boss, quello che , per il lavoro che faccio, mi ha insegnato moltissimo usava dire:

"Se dopo aver fatto il test ad un programma non hai trovato errori, non vuol dire che il programma è fatto bene, ma è il test che è stato fatto ad catzum".

Allo stesso modo inquadrerei l'argomento di questo thread: se non riesci a dimostrare che A è maggiore di B, prova a dimostrare che B è minore di A.

In ultima analisi: ci si unisce (non dico "ci si sposa" volutamente) un pò troppo alla sperindio.....


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minerva...il mio essere cattiva ragazza credo sia evidente a tutti che è molto ironico, perchè sono e mi reputo una brava persona.
> Tutto ruota sul fatto che non faccio molto filtro tra quello che penso e dico/scrivo, alla fine...che faccio per essere una bad girl vera?
> Credo proprio nulla se non qualche canna, tradire con nemmeno troppa fortuna, andare in piazza a manifestare, fare i picchetti contro...
> 
> ...


in effetti no, ecco perché ho detto quel che ho detto.ora capisco meglio


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2012)

*grazie*

Alce, Sbri, Farfy, Rosa...

Sto capendo.

almeno un pò.
E' un terremoto quindi. Un vero e proprio terremoto.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti no, ecco perché ho detto quel che ho detto.ora capisco meglio


Ops...mica era la tua la macchina a cui _inavvertitamente _ho appena sgonfiato quattro gomme?







:carneval:


però in effetti sono più interessata a tuo marito visto che parlavi che ti trascinava via per i capelli e portava la clava...mmmmhhhhhh...._flap flap



_


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il mio vecchio boss, quello che , per il lavoro che faccio, mi ha insegnato moltissimo usava dire:
> 
> "Se dopo aver fatto il test ad un programma non hai trovato errori, non vuol dire che il programma è fatto bene, ma è il test che è stato fatto ad catzum".
> 
> ...


infatti.
e di fronte ad un 'unione superficiale tutte le tentazioni trovano terreno fertile .figli o non figli anche il senso della famiglia costruita su questo rapporto non appare come il versetto che il nostro caro singleeye papa ha usato per i complotti in vaticano 
"_Cadde la pioggia, strariparono i fiumi, soffiarono i venti e si abbatterono su quella casa, ma essa non cadde, perché era fondata sulla roccia"
e così dovrebbe essere.
_andate in pace, la messa è finita


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alce, Sbri, Farfy, Rosa...
> 
> Sto capendo.
> 
> ...


Mio marito è scoppiato a piangere un paio di giorni fa pensando a quello che aveva fatto, ai motivi ed alle conseguenze. Ed è passato un anno. Non lo chiamerei terremoto, il terremoto è venuto dopo.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso sono messa cento volte peggio di quando ho iniziato a tradire questo é certo. Si alce é vero era sesso con tutto un contorno fatto di altre cose. Ma c'é dell'altro che non riesco a spiegare, si all'istinto animale ma entra in gioco anche altro



Secondo me ,dell'altro era che tu eri persa per questa persona e che,prova apensare se non fosse successo quello che è successo forse saresti già separata....quindi sempre per me i vedo che tu vorresti che tuo marito ti trattasse come l'altro ma purtroppo sono fatti diversi....e vedo in tuo marito un ripiego per non rimanere sola......


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alce, Sbri, Farfy, Rosa...
> 
> Sto capendo.
> 
> ...



Ma che terremoto e terremoto!!!!!

E' solo una conseguenza logica della nostra natura unitamente al fatto che non la vogliamo ammettere!!!!!
Se solo ammettessimo che in quel momento stiamo rinunciando alla nosta umanità in favore degli istinti, moooooooolti tradimenti non avverrebbero, perchè avrebbe il sopravvento l'orgoglio inteso nel senso migliore.
Nascondendoci dietro a un dito, invece, troviamo mille scuse e la combiniamo lo stesso.
Quando invece proprio siamo in condizioni di non riuscire in alcun modo ad evitare  di combinare qualcosa, malgrado il buonsenso ci urli nella testa, se non ci fosse l'ipocrisia accettata come convenzione sociale quantomeno potremmo sperare nella comprensione altrui e limitare gli eventuali danni (che a questo pounto, fateci caso, non avrebbero nemmeno più ragione di esserci!)


----------



## ballerino (28 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e la persona nel letto ti sembra un nemico, quella che ti ricorda sempre e soltanto i tuoi doveri, i tuoi limiti e non riesce mai a fare sparire con un colpo di bacchetta magica i tuoi problemi, le tue paure.
> E le paure sono tante: paura della morte, paura della malattia, paura della vecchiaia, paura che le tue giornate continuino a passare tutte uguali, tutte grigie e noiose come quei giorni in cui le nuvole arrivano quasi a terra e non piove mai.
> Il tempo passa ed è sempre meno quello in cui ridi, in cui non hai pensieri. Ti vedi allo specchio ma non sei tu quell'immagine riflessa, con le borse sotto gli occhi e l'espressione tirata. Tu sei il ragazzo spigliato, senza un pensiero al mondo,con tutte le carte ancora da giocare, quella persona il cui più grosso impegno è riuscire a trovere il tempo per fare tutte le cose di cui ha voglia, tutte, senza farsene mancare nessuna.
> E una voce ti strappa al sogno, devi liberare il bagno.
> ...


creare una famiglia,
è un modo di vivere la vita
accanto ad una persona
pee crescere dei figli,
un continuo di quello che noi abbiamo 
ricevuto.
Certo comporta dei sacrifici 
un impegno, rinunce,
ma nessuno  ci obbliga a farlo.
Una scelta che molte volte
avviene troppo in fretta,
senza aver fatto le proprie esperienze
forse sbagliando anche persona,
mi sembra ancor più sbagliato
capirlo dopo tanti anni e dopo 
aver messo al mondo dei figli,
cercare esperienze che sono mancate
ricriminandole!
Poi alla fine si ritrovano 
peggio di prima,
famiglia all 'aria, figli di quà e di la
amanti occasionali  che rimangono tali
rivelandosi peggio dei compagni lasciati.

le persone dovrebbero riflettere di più,
dopo aver scelto di creare una famiglia,
cambiare scelta all 'improvviso,
per un infatuazione egoistica occasionale,
una grava mancanza di rispetto nei confronti
dei familiari, sopratutto dei figli
che non possono scegliersi i loro genitori.

"carpe diem" ci si vive in giovane età
o in una vita da single!

Domanda, 
perchè bisogna arrivare ad un tradimento
se qualcosa non va o manca nella nostra vita?
non se ne può parlare prima con il compagno?
le decisioni della coppia si dovrebbero prendere insieme,
invece di agire egoisticamente da soli nell 'ombra?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti.
> e di fronte ad un 'unione superficiale tutte le tentazioni trovano terreno fertile .figli o non figli anche il senso della famiglia costruita su questo rapporto non appare come il versetto che il nostro caro singleeye papa ha usato per i complotti in vaticano
> "_Cadde la pioggia, strariparono i fiumi, soffiarono i venti e si abbatterono su quella casa, ma essa non cadde, perché era fondata sulla roccia"
> e così dovrebbe essere.
> _andate in pace, la messa è finita


Io e mia moglie ci siamo amati profondamente, ci siamo sposati dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento (per problemi economici non abbiamo potuto prima) ed abbiamo continuato ad amarci ed a vivere serenamente fino a quando eventi esterni non ci hanno scombussolato la vita. La nostra non era assolutamente un'unione campata per aria, ma alla fine le cose sono successe lo stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo me ,dell'altro era che tu eri persa per questa persona e che,prova apensare se non fosse successo quello che è successo forse saresti già separata....quindi sempre per me i vedo che tu vorresti che tuo marito ti trattasse come l'altro ma purtroppo sono fatti diversi....e vedo in tuo marito un ripiego per non rimanere sola......


Non mi sarei mai separata per l'altro. L'altro era un perfetto amante (e non parlo solo di sesso) sarebbe stato un disastroso compagno.  Nemmeno un minuti ho pensato a lui come a un compagno. Paura di restare sola pari a 0. Amzi in questo monento starei sola volentieri. Molti fattori esterni e i figli mi fanno mancare il coraggio di prendere una decisione. La mia adesso é una convivenza abb serena. Ne abbiamo parlato ancora ieri. Non siamo una coppia ma nel senso che la intendo io non tu. A me il io e te non basta vorrei un noi.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie ci siamo amati profondamente, ci siamo sposati dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento (per problemi economici non abbiamo potuto prima) ed abbiamo continuato ad amarci ed a vivere serenamente fino a quando eventi esterni non ci hanno scombussolato la vita. La nostra non era assolutamente un'unione campata per aria, ma alla fine le cose sono successe lo stesso.


senz'altro. è una generalizzazione che vale per molti ma non per tutti, ovviamente


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie ci siamo amati profondamente, ci siamo sposati dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento (per problemi economici non abbiamo potuto prima) ed abbiamo continuato ad amarci ed a vivere serenamente fino a quando eventi esterni non ci hanno scombussolato la vita. La nostra non era assolutamente un'unione campata per aria, ma alla fine le cose sono successe lo stesso.


Noi siamo stati insieme 9 anni prima di sposarci. Quanto anni avevate? Per me é stato il primo uomo e quando l'ho sposato ero fermamente convinta che fosse l'uomo giusto. Non vedevo l'ora di sposarlo e sono stata felice per tanti anni.
Credo che il fatto di non aver avuto altre storie non mi abbia dato modo di capire se era l'uomo giusto per me


----------



## lunaiena (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe  sapere da uomini sposati, con figli e NON traditori, cosa scatta in loro quando tradiscono o hanno tradito.
> 
> Per cosa si butta nel cesso un patto di fedeltà quando a casa si ha una famiglia che si ama, dei figli che ti guardano e tu ti senti in colpa perchè tradisci la loro madre, mettendo in pericolo tutto quel cosmo che è basilare.
> 
> ...



Secondo me capita la stessa cosa che capita nella testa di una donna....
Poi io non so ...
Vivo in un paesino di 300 persone dove si sa tutto di tutto e di tutti e traditi e traditori ce ne sono forse più di 2/3 calcolando che l'ultimo terzo sono ragazzini vedi un pò te....per me il tradimento è una cosa normale.....
solo che chi vive in città non vede tutto questo e si ritrova con le corna e con il mondo crollato.....
NOn so se questo c'entra con il 3d ma mi è venuto in mente questo....


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> senz'altro. è una generalizzazione che vale per molti ma non per tutti, ovviamente



Ecco il punto! Si gira in tondo generalizzando su cose che non possono essere generalizzate e che offrono il fianco a mille esempi contrari, per poi finire in una babele di "ma io volevo dire" e "ma io avevo capito".

Andando alla base, accettando la base, su quella ognuno può posarci sopra ogni singolo particolare della propria personale storia, e vi assicuro che la costruzione, improvvisamente, si scopre stare in piedi da sola senza bisogno di eccezione, se e ma.
La radice sono gli istinti, tutto il resto sono le situazioni personali intrecciate con le balle che ci raccontiamo e che accettiamo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> creare una famiglia,
> è un modo di vivere la vita
> accanto ad una persona
> pee crescere dei figli,
> ...


Ballerino, credimi se ti dico che ancora tu non sai cosa sia la stanchezza, quella che ti curva la schiena e ti fa passare la voglia di alzare la testa. Non la stanchezza di un rapporto sbagliato o di una vita sbagliata, la stanchezza di constatare che non riesci a cambiare tutto ciò che si vorrebbe cambiare, a realizzare tutto ciò che si vorrebbe realizzare. Si parte con tanti bei progetti e un bel carico di ideali, come sei tu adesso. Poi ogni giorno combatti con la vita, con le delusioni e il tempo che passa e ti porta via ogni giorno un giorno della tua vita. Allora il carico diventa pesante ed ogni giorno ti costa fatica mettertelo sulle spalle e fare tutta la strada che ti è richiesto fare.
E la tentazione di mollare per un attimo quel carico e farti una corsa in un prato io credo che almeno una volta le persone della mia età l'abbiano avuta. E guarda bene ti dico per un attimo, perchè è quello che si pensa di fare: mollare un attimo e poi rimettersi il carico sulle spalle... e molte volte va proprio così, altre volte invece... si rischia di perdere tutto o lo si perde davvero.
Poi c'è chi come me la tentazione l'ha guardata, ha sorriso e tirato dritto. Ma Ballerino... in certi momenti, non sempre, ma in certi momenti quello che hai non ti basta,quello che fai ti può sembrare la fatica di Sisifo, troppo grande e senza risultato. Sono momenti Ballerino, ma in quei momenti la vita è buia, tanto buia.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minerva...il mio essere cattiva ragazza credo sia evidente a tutti che è molto ironico, perchè sono e mi reputo una brava persona.
> Tutto ruota sul fatto che non faccio molto filtro tra quello che penso e dico/scrivo, alla fine...che faccio per essere una bad girl vera?
> Credo proprio nulla se non qualche canna, tradire con nemmeno troppa fortuna, andare in piazza a manifestare, fare i picchetti contro...
> 
> ...



non e'solo quello,anch'io qua'scrivo quello che penso,cosa nel reale quasi sempre impossibile.E'che nessuna donna aveva mai messo in piazza..tante cose...in cui spesso concordo,,per l'amore di Dio...ma alle volte''forti''.
le canne non si fanno mai,,ne puo'bastare una.dovresti saperlo,per bruciare il cervello.E farti passare su di una carrozzina ,il resto dei tuoi giorni.
Sorvolo sull'aspetto ..politico...non mi sono mai piaciute le manifestazioni..di qualsiasi colore.
 Non posso disapprovarti, se no lo avrei gia'fatto.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noi siamo stati insieme 9 anni prima di sposarci. Quanto anni avevate? Per me é stato il primo uomo e quando l'ho sposato ero fermamente convinta che fosse l'uomo giusto. Non vedevo l'ora di sposarlo e sono stata felice per tanti anni.
> Credo che il fatto di non aver avuto altre storie non mi abbia dato modo di capire se era l'uomo giusto per me



Ecco, altro esempio del fatto che la solidità della coppia all'inizio non è garanzia di fedeltà assoluta.

Io avevo 22 anni, lei 19 quando ci siamo messi insieme. Io non ero il suo primo, lei non era la mia prima. Anni da favola, prima dei casini.


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie ci siamo amati profondamente, ci siamo sposati dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento (per problemi economici non abbiamo potuto prima) ed abbiamo continuato ad amarci ed a vivere serenamente fino a quando eventi esterni non ci hanno scombussolato la vita. La nostra non era assolutamente un'unione campata per aria, ma alla fine le cose sono successe lo stesso.


Prendo solo spunto per dire che spesso attribuiamo l'equilibrio della coppia alla fedeltà. Cioè, si è fedeli se l'unione è salda.

Io penso che invece più di tutto conta l'equilibrio del singolo. In effetti non si spiegherebbe il perchè coppie che sembrano ben strutturate vengano coinvolte comunque dal tradimento vissuto come un elemento del tutto esterno alla vita ufficiale.

Se di fondo ci sono delle carenze, non è detto che siano da attribuire alla coppia ma alla mancanza di consapevolezze nel singolo. 
Matrimoni sballati in quanto tali non esistono, esistono persone "sbagliate". Non è un giudizio, sia chiaro.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Prendo solo spunto per dire che spesso attribuiamo l'equilibrio della coppia alla fedeltà. Cioè, si è fedeli se l'unione è salda.
> 
> Io penso che invece più di tutto conta l'equilibrio del singolo. In effetti non si spiegherebbe il perchè coppie che sembrano ben strutturate vengano coinvolte comunque dal tradimento vissuto come un elemento del tutto esterno alla vita ufficiale.
> 
> ...


Ottimissimo spunto. Thanks!

La coppia troppe volte è vista come una cooperativa di mutuo soccorso, e spesso e messa insieme come le carte in un castello di carte. Ecco che se si trovano insieme due persone sbilanciate, il primo che si sposta fa cadere quell'altro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ecco il punto! Si gira in tondo generalizzando su cose che non possono essere generalizzate e che offrono il fianco a mille esempi contrari, per poi finire in una babele di "ma io volevo dire" e "ma io avevo capito".
> 
> Andando alla base, accettando la base, su quella ognuno può posarci sopra ogni singolo particolare della propria personale storia, e vi assicuro che la costruzione, improvvisamente, si scopre stare in piedi da sola senza bisogno di eccezione, se e ma.
> *La radice sono gli istinti*, tutto il resto sono le situazioni personali intrecciate con le balle che ci raccontiamo e che accettiamo.


gli istinti sono alla radice di molti comportamenti che danneggiano gli altri , per fortuna la ragione può prenderne il controllo.
ma fa comodo pensare che sia quasi impossibile, inoltre c'è sempre questa sorta di umana simpatia verso coloro i quali dimostrano particolare fragilità.
chi lavora con rispetto di se stesso e degli altri per capire e indirizzare impulsi e desideri momentanei chissà perché...viene tacciato d'ipocrisia.


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ottimissimo spunto. Thanks!
> 
> La coppia troppe volte è vista come una cooperativa di mutuo soccorso, e spesso e messa insieme come le carte in un castello di carte. Ecco che se si trovano insieme due persone sbilanciate, il primo che si sposta fa cadere quell'altro.


Hai centrato MM. Pensavo proprio a quel tipo di conseguenze.

Mi dispiace che si parli di unioni campate in aria con troppa facilità. Spesso le unioni nascono in buona fede. Che poi si manifestino delle carenze significa che queste esistevano già ma appartenevano al singolo.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ottimissimo spunto. Thanks!
> 
> La coppia troppe volte è vista come una cooperativa di mutuo soccorso, e spesso e messa insieme come le carte in un castello di carte. Ecco che se si trovano insieme due persone sbilanciate, il primo che si sposta fa cadere quell'altro.


Era quello che intendevo con unione alla sperindio......


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli istinti sono alla radice di molti comportamenti che danneggiano gli altri , per fortuna la ragione può prenderne il controllo.
> ma fa comodo pensare che sia quasi impossibile, inoltre c'è sempre questa sorta di umana simpatia verso coloro i quali dimostrano particolare fragilità.
> chi lavora con rispetto di se stesso e degli altri per capire e indirizzare impulsi e desideri momentanei chissà perché...viene tacciato d'ipocrisia.


Attenzione però. Gli istinti sono più furbi di quello che si pensa.

Agiscono anche sulla stima dell'individuo. Per esercitare quel controllo non basta ripetersi all'infinito "non si fa", bisogna avere coscienza di se. A quel punto tradire o meno diviene solo una scelta ben ponderata, perchè bisognerebbe essere consapevoli di tutti gli effetti che il tradimento procura. Alla coppia, ai figli e non ultimo a noi stessi.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Hai centrato MM. Pensavo proprio a quel tipo di conseguenze.
> 
> Mi dispiace che si parli di unioni campate in aria con troppa facilità. *Spesso le unioni nascono in buona fede. Che poi si manifestino delle carenze significa che queste esistevano già ma appartenevano al singolo*.



quoto:up:
e purtroppo sono attratta solo da uomini opposti a me: io sono seria, seriissima, tutte le cazzate che ho fatto le ho fatte seriamente


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Attenzione però. Gli istinti sono più furbi di quello che si pensa.
> 
> Agiscono anche sulla stima dell'individuo. Per esercitare quel controllo *non basta ripetersi all'infinito "non si fa", bisogna avere coscienza di se. A quel punto tradire o meno diviene solo una scelta ben ponderata, perchè bisognerebbe essere consapevoli di tutti gli effetti che il tradimento procura*. Alla coppia, ai figli e non ultimo a noi stessi.


senz'altro


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto:up:
> e purtroppo sono attratta solo da uomini opposti a me: io sono seria, seriissima, tutte le cazzate che ho fatto le ho fatte seriamente


Io invece di cazzate non ne ho mai fatte. Ma non è solo merito mio, è anche una questione di tempo, di spazio e di culo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (28 Maggio 2012)

ariel ha detto:


> guada tebe(è un pò che ti leggo)io non sò darti una risposta anzi la vorrei! io sono una donna sono sempre stata fedele ma non capisco cosa mi sia successo!! mi rirovo in tutto quello che hai scritto vorrei davvero che qualcuno mi aiutasse a capire cosa è scattato im me


Vorrei sapere cosa pensa Angelo Merkel qui....cosa sarà stato qui, il pelo del cazzo?
Che risposta di poco senso che hai dato sopra...


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non e'solo quello,anch'io qua'scrivo quello che penso,cosa nel reale quasi sempre impossibile.E'che nessuna donna aveva mai messo in piazza..tante cose...in cui spesso concordo,,per l'amore di Dio...ma alle volte''forti''.
> le canne non si fanno mai,,ne puo'bastare una.dovresti saperlo,per bruciare il cervello.E farti passare su di una carrozzina ,il resto dei tuoi giorni.
> *Sorvolo sull'aspetto ..politico...non mi sono mai piaciute le manifestazioni..di qualsiasi colore.*
> Non posso disapprovarti, se no lo avrei gia'fatto.


Non  ho fatto una questione politica lothar. In effetti quando ho scritto ho pensato a quando sono andata a manifestare contro la sperimentazione sugli animali...forse avrei dovuto essere più chiara.


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere cosa pensa Angelo Merkel qui....cosa sarà stato qui, il pelo del cazzo?
> Che risposta di poco senso che hai dato sopra...


si, tutto il pelame...


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> *Io invece di cazzate non ne ho mai fatte*. Ma non è solo merito mio, è anche una questione di tempo, di spazio e di culo. :mrgreen:



tu quoque, l'opposto...
ahi ahi ahi


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere cosa pensa Angelo Merkel qui....cosa sarà stato qui, il pelo del cazzo?
> Che risposta di poco senso che hai dato sopra...


Scusa, ma perchè?

Invece a me e sembrata coerente. Intanto non è ipocrita, non ha addotto colpe esterne.


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> tu quoque, l'opposto...
> ahi ahi ahi


Eh.....più o meno.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho fatto una questione politica lothar. In effetti quando ho scritto ho pensato a quando sono andata a manifestare contro la sperimentazione sugli animali...forse avrei dovuto essere più chiara.



allora bravissima..in pausa ho letto pubblicita'finalmente interessante..i parlamentari europei nostri..caso strano di qualsiasi partito,propongono di''cazziare''forte Ucraina ,ora ne ne parlano tutti per Europei di calcio....per assurda legge che hanno contro i cani...
scusate intr


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> creare una famiglia,
> è un modo di vivere la vita
> accanto ad una persona
> pee crescere dei figli,
> ...


Ah se solo le persone capissero quanto è giusto, bello, importante, vitale, sano, passare le serate in chiesa a meditare ascoltando un sottofondo organistico al posto di fracassarsi le orecchie nelle balere...non ci sarebbe tutta questa immoralità in giro non trovi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mio caro...
Un tempo pensavano...
Eh no che vo in leto con un altro altrimenti poi se mi scoprono tutti mi tirano i sassi e dicono che so na putana...

Ora pensano...
Ma dei ma chi se ne frega...
Na scapattella la fanno tutti no?

Ma lo sai che nella mia valle in tempi andati se una donna si metteva in cortile a ballare il prete non veniva più a benedirti la casa?

Andare a ballare?
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...ludibrio e depravazione: corpi che s'intrecciano...
Mimo dell'atto sessuale....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

Ma lo sai che da me dicono che tutte quelle che vanno a ballare in disco il venersì sera senza i loro mariti...lo fanno per andare a troieggiare in giro?

Cosa credi?
La Matra ha aperto nuove frontiere no?
Basta discoteche...
Birrerie a nastro...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah se solo le persone capissero quanto è giusto, bello, importante, vitale, sano, passare le serate in chiesa a meditare ascoltando un sottofondo organistico al posto di fracassarsi le orecchie nelle balere...non ci sarebbe tutta questa immoralità in giro non trovi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mio caro...
> Un tempo pensavano...
> ...


io in discoteca ci vado e francamente tra me e te moralità 10 a 0


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah se solo le persone capissero quanto è giusto, bello, importante, vitale, sano, passare le serate in chiesa a meditare ascoltando un sottofondo organistico al posto di fracassarsi le orecchie nelle balere...non ci sarebbe tutta questa immoralità in giro non trovi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mio caro...
> Un tempo pensavano...
> ...


Io a ballare ci vado quasi tutti i fine settimana ....ma non lo faccio per andare a troieggiare in giro....


----------



## Indeciso (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> certo. ma magari prima non gliel'avevano sbattuta in faccia oppure la moglie/marito ha un problema e non ha più tanta voglia di fare sesso oppure si annoia...se poi si è innamorato/a  e non lo è più della compagna/o allora esca fuori di casa, non rompa i coglioni e si prenda tutte le responsabilità del caso...a parte l'ultima motivazione il resto è squallore


Ripeto, non ti si puo' prorpio sentire


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie ci siamo amati profondamente, ci siamo sposati dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento (per problemi economici non abbiamo potuto prima) ed abbiamo continuato ad amarci ed a vivere serenamente fino a quando eventi esterni non ci hanno scombussolato la vita. La nostra non era assolutamente un'unione campata per aria, ma alla fine le cose sono successe lo stesso.


Sei d'accordo con me...che le cose van ben...fino a quando lui o lei non conosce un certo tizio o tizia?
Che le fanno ballare il cuore?

Sai cosa penso io?
Se mia moglie si innamora di un altro: io proprio non posso farci un fico secco.

E pensa come ad un tempo non c'era la promisquità di oggi no? Si ho scritto promisquità...con la q di qulo no?

Dicevano se la lasci ad andare in giro trova chi la corteggia...
Dicevano...le nostre nonne...ah caro nipote vedo che lei ha idee strane...tu mettela incinta così non va più in giro...

E dicevano...ah io non esco da sola alla sera...se devo uscire esco con mio marito...sono una signora per bene...

Infatti le nostre donnine allegre...non uscivano mai di casa...ma li invitavano in casa no?

Mio caro Monsieur...
Ok ci sposiamo...
Ma che cazzo ne sappiamo delle prove e sorprese che ci riserva la vita? Eh?

Poi (scusatemi) ho assistito a molti casi di miei ex compagni di seminario poi divenuti sacerdoti...
Quelli che sono rimasti in convento sono ancora in convento...quelli che andavano a fare la pastorale nelle discoteche...sono tutti ammogliati...un motivo ci sarà...no?

Ma quando capiremo che se lui o lei restano invischiati in certe situazioni ( e parlo per me per primo dato che ci sono passato) è perchè non sono stati abbastanza prudenti e temperanti? Eh?

A mie spese e a furia di legnate ho imparato...
Frequento una persona ? Ok...
Inizio a chiedermi...ma a dove mi porta tutto ciò? Che cosa ne ricaverò? ecc..ecc..ecc...

Quel che posso dire in tutta onestà è che se vedessi seriamente minacciato qualcosa o qualcuno a cui tengo...PROPRIO PER I VANTAGGI di cui godo...rinuncerei volentieri ad ogni cagata no?

Poi quando è ora di affrontare le conseguenze allora ci si pente...

Almeno tu sai che l'amore nasce
e l'amore muore
Inutile snifotarci su.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Io a ballare ci vado quasi tutti i fine settimana ....ma non lo faccio per andare a troieggiare in giro....


Ma io rispondevo a ballerino no?
E' lui che pensa ste cose...
Visto?
Invece di prepararti la dota per quando ti sposerai...vai in giro a balere...
Ma non lo sai che i bravi ragazzi non vanno a balere?
Pensano a lavorare, a spaccarsi la schiena, e a costruirsi una cosa no? Per quando arriva quella a cui donare tutto questo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io rispondevo a ballerino no?
> E' lui che pensa ste cose...
> Visto?
> Invece di prepararti la dota per quando ti sposerai...vai in giro a balere...
> ...


:thinking:

ma...io mi sono costruita tutto da sola, mi spacco la schiena...e vado a ballare comunque


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ripeto, non ti si puo' prorpio sentire


tappati le orecchie


----------



## ballerino (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io rispondevo a ballerino no?
> E' lui che pensa ste cose...
> Visto?
> Invece di prepararti la dota per quando ti sposerai...vai in giro a balere...
> ...


Guarda, caro che io ci lavoro in discoteca
non pensare che non sia faticoso!

l 'ambiente è sporcato  per la maggior parte da persone
grandi, maschi o femmine ricchi
che cercano di soddisfare i loro sogni erotici pagando
e se vuoi saperlo le peggiori sono le donne,
mogli di gente importante.

non vado in chiesa non piace l 'ambiente
è il peggiore di tutti!

Cmq il problema è in ogni posto
io ricevo proposte da per tutto
anche al supermercato,
quando vado con mia madre si
arrabbia come una bestia,
si vergogna di essere donna dice,
i tradimenti ci sono sempre stati
ma ultimamente le donne sono 
diventate troppo disinibite
te la sbattono sul muso
hanno perso il senso di essere donna 
e il piacere di essere corteggiate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Guarda, caro che io ci lavoro in discoteca
> non pensare che non sia faticoso!
> 
> l 'ambiente è sporcato per la maggior parte da persone
> ...


Ballerino, capisco che tu sia un bel ragazzo, ma fino a che mi dici che ci provano in discoteca e alle feste, che addirittura ti fanno proposte a pagamento posso immaginare che ci siano donne che vanno in certi luoghi con certi propositi... ma quando sei al supermercato con la mamma è grave! 
Cambia città!


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Guarda, caro che io ci lavoro in discoteca
> non pensare che non sia faticoso!
> 
> l 'ambiente è sporcato per la maggior parte da persone
> ...


ma che supermercati frequenti!


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che supermercati frequenti!


No ma scusate...ma quale supermercato e supermercato!! Ma chi se ne frega del supermercato o di qualche allupata
riccona!

Ballerino vogliamo le prove...posta una tua foto! 
Io lo voglio vedere questo fenomeno del desiderio...


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No ma scusate...ma quale supermercato e supermercato!! Ma chi se ne frega del supermercato o di qualche allupata
> riccona!
> 
> Ballerino vogliamo le prove...posta una tua foto!
> Io lo voglio vedere questo fenomeno del desiderio...View attachment 4648


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
concordo! a sto punto mi pare giusto! dai ballerì che poi iniziamo a broccolarti pure noi!


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Guarda, caro che io ci lavoro in discoteca
> non pensare che non sia faticoso!
> 
> l 'ambiente è sporcato  per la maggior parte da persone
> ...


minchia ballerino...DAPPERTUTTO si scrive....*DAPPERTUTTO
*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> concordo! a sto punto mi pare giusto! dai ballerì che poi iniziamo a broccolarti pure noi!


Eh, ballerino pensa ai vantaggi: non ti offriamo soldi (almeno io non ne ho, e anche avendoli non li offrirei così), non ti facciamo proposte indecenti (siamo giovani e libere)...ti offriamo sincerità (solide realtà)...:carneval:


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh, ballerino pensa ai vantaggi: non ti offriamo soldi (almeno io non ne ho, e anche avendoli non li offrirei così), non ti facciamo proposte indecenti (siamo giovani e libere)...ti offriamo sincerità (solide realtà)...:carneval:


alla faccia delle allupate!!!


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh, ballerino pensa ai vantaggi: non ti offriamo soldi (almeno io non ne ho, e anche avendoli non li offrirei così), non ti facciamo proposte indecenti (siamo giovani e libere)...ti offriamo sincerità (solide realtà)...:carneval:


esatto!  :blank:


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> concordo! a sto punto mi pare giusto! dai ballerì che poi iniziamo a broccolarti pure noi!


Che pezzo vi interessa?

Ballerino, chi vuole vedere che paghi. Fai la foto in parti da vendere singolarmente, mettici pure il cubo.


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> alla faccia delle allupate!!!


ma scusa due donne libere potranno fare ciò che vogliono no? o devono rendere conto a qualcuno?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh, ballerino pensa ai vantaggi: non ti offriamo soldi (almeno io non ne ho, e anche avendoli non li offrirei così), non ti facciamo proposte indecenti (siamo giovani e libere)...ti offriamo sincerità (solide realtà)...:carneval:


Ecco, adesso me lo spaventate: ballerino, stanno scherzando, sono due bravissime ragazze, fidati. Non ti molesteranno, te lo prometto, se dovessero però perdere il controllo anche loro, ci penso io, chiamo Lothar e il Conte.


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto!  :blank:


 :up: :up:



Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> alla faccia delle allupate!!!


 Si parlava di broccolare sul forum, nulla di più! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, adesso me lo spaventate: ballerino, stanno scherzando, sono due bravissime ragazze, fidati. Non ti molesteranno, te lo prometto, se dovessero però perdere il controllo anche loro,* ci penso io, chiamo Lothar e il Conte.*


Ecco brava chiamateli in disparte va...:carneval:


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, adesso me lo spaventate: ballerino, stanno scherzando, sono due bravissime ragazze, fidati. Non ti molesteranno, te lo prometto, se dovessero però perdere il controllo anche loro, ci penso io, *chiamo Lothar e il Conte*.


azzo ma oggi sei proprio perfida:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Che pezzo vi interessa?
> 
> Ballerino, chi vuole vedere che paghi. Fai la foto in parti da vendere singolarmente, mettici pure il cubo.


No, ballerino certe cose le fa 'a gratisss e solo per piacere personale!


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma scusa due donne libere potranno fare ciò che vogliono no? o devono rendere conto a qualcuno?


a nessuno...libere e allupate...il massimo...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Cmq il problema è in ogni posto
> io ricevo proposte da per tutto
> anche al supermercato,


I know the feeling Ballerì. Pure io sono bello, ma bello bello eehhh, mica bau bau micio micio, e ogni volta alla Esselunga di Via Solari (MI), notoriamente frequentata da modelle (E' vero, non scherzo) è una guerra..........

Ma sei ancora giovane, poi ti ci abitui


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I know the feeling Ballerì. Pure io sono bello, ma bello bello eehhh, mica bau bau micio micio, e ogni volta alla Esselunga di Via Solari (MI), notoriamente frequentata da modelle (E' vero, non scherzo) è una guerra..........
> 
> Ma sei ancora giovane, poi ti ci abitui


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> a nessuno...libere e allupate...il massimo...


visto!


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Io che non sono bello frequento solo i discount.


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I know the feeling Ballerì. Pure io sono bello, ma bello bello eehhh, mica bau bau micio micio, e ogni volta alla Esselunga di Via Solari (MI), notoriamente frequentata da modelle (E' vero, non scherzo) è una guerra..........
> 
> Ma sei ancora giovane, poi ti ci abitui


:risata::risata::risata:
:risata::risata::risata:
:risata:
:risata:


:risata:

:risata::risata::risata:
​


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Io che non sono bello frequento solo i discount.


Beh almeno risparmi!


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh almeno risparmi!


Capirai...più che altro mi accontento.


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

io sono bellissimo e a me la spesa arriva direttamente a casa portata dalla commessa con il grembiulino verde inguinale. si porta dietro la cassa, io le verso il contante dentro e lei se ne va tutta soddisfatta


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I know the feeling Ballerì. Pure io sono bello, ma bello bello eehhh, mica bau bau micio micio, e ogni volta alla Esselunga di Via Solari (MI), notoriamente frequentata da modelle (E' vero, non scherzo) è una guerra..........
> 
> Ma sei ancora giovane, poi ti ci abitui


Non dirmi che anche tu ci vai con la mamma e ti importunano. Perchè questa sì che è perversione, altro che...


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Capirai...più che altro mi accontento.


Non sono d'accordo, anche al discount se scegli bene puoi prendere delle cose gustosissime...alla faccia delle modelle. :mexican:


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, anche al discount se scegli bene puoi prendere delle cose gustosissime...alla faccia delle modelle. :mexican:


embè le modelle vanno via come il pane....al reparto gastronomia


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> io sono bellissimo e a me la spesa arriva direttamente a casa portata dalla commessa con il grembiulino verde inguinale. si porta dietro la cassa, io le verso il contante dentro e lei se ne va tutta soddisfatta


Se ne va? Pensavo venisse...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Io che non sono bello frequento solo i discount.


Guarda che al Lidl sono avvelenatissime


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Se ne va? Pensavo venisse...


non hai ben presente le dinamiche temporali....


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, anche al discount se scegli bene puoi prendere delle cose gustosissime...alla faccia delle modelle. :mexican:


Ma che ne so....tra l'altro al discount è più probabile che trovi roba mistificata, magari pure rifatta.


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda che al Lidl sono avvelenatissime


E te lo credo! Con quello che le pagano!


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non hai ben presente le dinamiche temporali....


Ammazza.....velocissimo!


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

Le
Inchiappettano
Da
Latere


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ammazza.....velocissimo!


lavorano a cottimo che ci posso fare?


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Guarda, caro che io ci lavoro in discoteca
> non pensare che non sia faticoso!
> 
> l 'ambiente è sporcato  per la maggior parte da persone
> ...


ma dove vivi: a  Wisteria Lane?


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> embè le modelle vanno via come il pane....al reparto gastronomia


 perché sono quelle a scadenza breve, vanno consumate nel giro di poche ore, appena tolte dal freezer...altrimenti l'impalcatura di degrada. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma che ne so....tra l'altro al discount è più probabile che trovi roba mistificata, magari pure rifatta.


E perché tu non fai attenzione alla provenienza del prodotto. :condom:


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> perché sono quelle a scadenza breve, vanno consumate nel giro di poche ore, appena tolte dal freezer...altrimenti l'impalcatura di degrada. :carneval:


non c'è problema, ho il sacchetto dell'umido:carneval:


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> lavorano a cottimo che ci posso fare?


 ...ti adatti, capisco.


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non c'è problema, ho il sacchetto dell'umido:carneval:


Ma il fetore di sente lo stesso. 
Puoi sempre provare col compostaggio.


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E perché tu non fai attenzione alla provenienza del prodotto. :condom:


E mica posso spogliarle davanti a tutto il supermercato per guardare le etichette!?


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma il fetore di sente lo stesso.
> Puoi sempre provare col compostaggio.


non tutte le ciambelle riescono col buco...intatto intendo


----------



## Indeciso (28 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I know the feeling Ballerì. Pure io sono bello, ma bello bello eehhh, mica bau bau micio micio, e ogni volta alla Esselunga di Via Solari (MI), notoriamente frequentata da modelle (E' vero, non scherzo) è una guerra..........Ma sei ancora giovane, poi ti ci abitui


Cosa non si fa per 2 punti fragola


----------



## Indeciso (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> alla faccia delle allupate!!!


Auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lunaiena (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Guarda, caro che io ci lavoro in discoteca
> non pensare che non sia faticoso!
> 
> l 'ambiente è sporcato  per la maggior parte da persone
> ...


Lo so è un problema essere belli!!!
l'altro giorno fuori la banca 
Mentre apro la portiera accidentalmente sbatto
contro un'altra auto dove all'interno c'era un tipo
Io ho chiesto scusa ...
Lui è uscito come un matto dall'auto e mi ha vomitato
addosso di tutto....
Prima ovviamente di guardarmi bene...
Poi è rimasto come illuminato e ci siamo ritrovati a mangiarci un gelato
Mio marito che era con me anche si è un po' vergognato di essere uomo 
ma poi è andato a farsi gli affari suoi ...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :thinking:
> 
> ma...io mi sono costruita tutto da sola, mi spacco la schiena...e vado a ballare comunque


Ah capisci...allora dovresti fare qualche scenatina strappalacrima...del tipo sono bisognosa qui e là...ah caro uomo se non ci fossi tu...e trovi subito il banfone da maritare! No?:smile::smile:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Guarda, caro che io ci lavoro in discoteca
> non pensare che non sia faticoso!
> 
> l 'ambiente è sporcato  per la maggior parte da persone
> ...


Eh ma se sapessi come è duro l'ambiente ecclesiastico...
Ora di sera sono sempre insiminito...

Sai anche mia madre non appena adocchiavo una ragazza diceva...
Mollela che è na putana...
Ma tutte eh?

E io le rispondevo ma mamma a me piacciono proprio perchè sono putane no?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli istinti sono alla radice di molti comportamenti che danneggiano gli altri , per fortuna la ragione può prenderne il controllo.
> ma fa comodo pensare che sia quasi impossibile, inoltre c'è sempre questa sorta di umana simpatia verso coloro i quali dimostrano particolare fragilità.
> chi lavora con rispetto di se stesso e degli altri per capire e indirizzare impulsi e desideri momentanei chissà perché...viene tacciato d'ipocrisia.


'pèta un momento: io intendo ipocriti coloro che puntano il dito e così facendo pretendono di passare per infallibili.
Ho creduto di esserlo pure io, anni fa, ed ho scoperto di non esserlo.

Quelli che dici tu sono persone che o, buon per loro, sono state abbastanta forti, o gli è andata bene, o non gli è capitata l'occasione giusta.


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so è un problema essere belli!!!
> l'altro giorno fuori la banca
> Mentre apro la portiera accidentalmente sbatto
> contro un'altra auto dove all'interno c'era un tipo
> ...


Beata te.

Qualche tempo fa mi sono fermato allo stop oltrepassando la linea.
Sopravanzava una macchina, dentro c'era una bellissima ragazza...mi ha fatto il DITO...nonostante avessi provato a fare gli occhi dolci.  Sono ancora traumatizzato.

E' un problema anche essere brutti. :singleeye:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Attenzione però. Gli istinti sono più furbi di quello che si pensa.
> 
> Agiscono anche sulla stima dell'individuo. Per esercitare quel controllo non basta ripetersi all'infinito "non si fa", bisogna avere coscienza di se. A quel punto tradire o meno diviene solo una scelta ben ponderata, perchè bisognerebbe essere consapevoli di tutti gli effetti che il tradimento procura. Alla coppia, ai figli e non ultimo a noi stessi.



:bravooo::applauso:


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so è un problema essere belli!!!
> l'altro giorno fuori la banca
> Mentre apro la portiera accidentalmente sbatto
> contro un'altra auto dove all'interno c'era un tipo
> ...


Hai le prove di quel che dici?
Voglio vedere pure te allora!:condom:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Maggio 2012)

Io anche quest'anno ho vinto il premio No-Bel per la faccia.


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io anche quest'anno ho vinto il premio No-Bel per la faccia.


Ahhh......anche quest'anno! Alla faccia!

Complimenti!

Come si fa a partecipare? Immagino basti poco.


----------



## ballerino (28 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ballerino, capisco che tu sia un bel ragazzo, ma fino a che mi dici che ci provano in discoteca e alle feste, che addirittura ti fanno proposte a pagamento posso immaginare che ci siano donne che vanno in certi luoghi con certi propositi... ma quando sei al supermercato con la mamma è grave!
> Cambia città!


va be mica ci teniamo per la mano con mia mamma,
ho parlato del supermercato per estremizzare la cosa, 
in altri posti è ancora peggio ti assicuro,
un pomeriggio  ero in attesa al pronto soccorso (mi ero slogato una caviglia) 
è passato tutto il personale femminile nela sala d'attesa.

cmq mi dovete sopportare ancora per poco 
giovedì 31 parto per la sardegna 
tranquilli non mi porto il computer.


----------



## Fabry (28 Maggio 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non c'è più la mezza stagione,
> Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio
> I neri hanno la musica nel sangue
> Quelli che se ne vanno sono sempre i migliori
> ...



Standing ovation. :up:


----------



## ballerino (28 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove vivi: a  Wisteria Lane?


Cara minerva purtroppo mi succede in ogni luogo che vado in italia/estero
non ne vado fiero di questa cosa, 
anzi ne sono schifato.


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Cara minerva purtroppo mi succede in ogni luogo che vado in italia/estero
> non ne vado fiero di questa cosa,
> anzi ne sono schifato.


ma posso mandarti a cagare col cuore?
ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Guarda, caro che io ci lavoro in discoteca
> non pensare che non sia faticoso!
> 
> l 'ambiente è sporcato  per la maggior parte da persone
> ...


ma come, prima avevi detto che ci saresti stato tranquillamente se non ti avesse offerto regali, ed ora dici che esiste  un marito! ops! e la morale dov'è finita? 
bah


----------



## passante (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quale profonda incrinatura avviene in un padre, in una madre che sono sempre stati fedeli e che si getterebbero nel fuoco per i  figli e poi...
> Tradiscono?


eh... purtroppo non ti so rispondere...


----------



## ballerino (28 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma come, prima avevi detto che ci saresti stato tranquillamente se non ti avesse offerto regali, ed ora dici che esiste  un marito! ops! e la morale dov'è finita?
> bah


ma come fai a stravolgere i miei racconti?
la tua interpretazione mi spaventa

non ho mai detto che ci sto se non mi offrono i regali

1) esco con le ragazze che mi piacciono sia normale credo


2) mai con persone più grandi di me

3) mai con persone fidanzate o sposate
è capitato una volta ma ero inconsapevole  è finita li appena scoperto che era fidanzata


----------



## balleino (28 Maggio 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ma posso mandarti a cagare col cuore?
> ahahahahahahahahah


con il cuore si, stimo le persone che hanno cuore


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ma come fai a stravolgere i miei racconti?
> la tua interpretazione mi spaventa
> 
> non ho mai detto che ci sto se non mi offrono i regali
> ...



non spaventarti, trattasi solo di buona memoria, mica sono vecchia:

_Forse non lo realizzerò mai, ma non smetterò mai di provarci
ne tantomeno mancare alla parola data,
Per me vale tanto, qualsiasi tentazione non riuscirà mai a scalfirla. 
odio il tradimento non tanto nell 'atto in se stesso
ci vedo una forma di mancanza di rispetto sià per gli altri che
per se stessi.
Tempo fà, mentre lavoravo in una famosa località sciistica,
una donna molto ricca mi fece una proposta,
mi avrebbe fatto un grande regalo ,
se avessi passato un weekend con lei,
con questa donna ci sarei stato tranquillamente,
mi piaceva molto fisicamente,
la sua proposta mi ha fatto venire la nausea verso di lei,
non vedovo più la bella donna di prima
ma solo un persona che mi dava solo sensazioni schifose.
l 'ho mandata a quel paese.
__

_


----------



## ballerino (28 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non spaventarti, trattasi solo di buona memoria, mica sono vecchia:
> 
> _Forse non lo realizzerò mai, ma non smetterò mai di provarci
> ne tantomeno mancare alla parola data,
> ...



 non ho scritto  che era sposata
era giovane e bella se mi avesse 
corteggiato ci sarei stato
ma è difficile da capire?


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non ho scritto  che era sposata
> era giovane e bella se mi avesse
> corteggiato ci sarei stato
> ma è difficile da capire?



no, ora sì che è tutto chiaro
cristallino


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> 'pèta un momento: io intendo ipocriti coloro che puntano il dito e così facendo pretendono di passare per infallibili.
> Ho creduto di esserlo pure io, anni fa, ed ho scoperto di non esserlo.
> 
> Quelli che dici tu sono persone che o, buon per loro, sono state abbastanta forti, o gli è andata bene, o non gli è capitata l'occasione giusta.


Grande sono estremamente d'accordo con te.:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Beata te.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa mi sono fermato allo stop oltrepassando la linea.
> Sopravanzava una macchina, dentro c'era una bellissima ragazza...mi ha fatto il DITO...nonostante avessi provato a fare gli occhi dolci.  Sono ancora traumatizzato.
> ...


A chi lo dici...
E mi dico pazienza che sono brutto...ma anca nano e con il ciccio piccolo no eh?
Che quando guido non mi si vede neanche sbucare dai finestrini no?
Uomo nano tutto gadano!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> va be mica ci teniamo per la mano con mia mamma,
> ho parlato del supermercato per estremizzare la cosa,
> in altri posti è ancora peggio ti assicuro,
> un pomeriggio  ero in attesa al pronto soccorso (mi ero slogato una caviglia)
> ...


Quanto ti capisco, perchè ho visto anch'io in ospedale tutto il personale maschile interessarsi a mia moglie...
Devi sapere che mia moglie è una donna bellissima e tutti la guardano ed esclamano ma cosa ci fa un figone del genere con un rospetto maligno chissà qual'è il segreto.
Una volta l'accompagno ad una visita ginecologica.
Me ne stavo fuori ad aspettare e a leggere riviste...vedo il primario uscire di corsa perchè era chiamato per un'urgenza...e lascia la porta dell'ambulatorio aperta...

Avessi visto che ressa di curiosi attorno alla porta...
Non capisco...cosa c'era da vedere...no?

:smile:
Occhio alla Sardegna...dicono che in certi posti ci sono le capre che assaltano i pastori...ma solo quelli belli!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (28 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma ho capito una cosa, almeno per me. Non mi lascio ingannare dalla mia immagine riflessa nell'atteggiamento di una donna nei miei confronti. So bene chi sono e come sono, se non sono abbastanza me lo faccio bastare in virtù del fatto che il senso di conquista, di potenza o, semplicemente, le lusinghe ricevute da un'altro individuo, nulla aggiungono alla mia persona. Non possiamo alimentarci di questo.
> 
> Sembra banale e lo è in effetti, ma io credo che il momento in cui si tradisce è solo perchè si crede di avere la possibilità di staccare quei freni che possono essere l'amore per il partner, per i figli o anche solo il buon senso. O magari, in quel frangente quei freni semplicemente non sussistono dal momento che si pensa non siano più dei limiti invalicabili. Bisogna vedere solo quanto si è coscienti di questo e quanto mentiamo a noi stessi e agli altri nel momento in cui lasciamo prevalere il nostro "egoismo".


mi piace questo post.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo me capita la stessa cosa che capita nella testa di una donna....
> Poi io non so ...
> Vivo in un paesino di 300 persone dove si sa tutto di tutto e di tutti e traditi e traditori ce ne sono forse più di 2/3 calcolando che l'ultimo terzo sono ragazzini vedi un pò te....per me il tradimento è una cosa normale.....
> solo che chi vive in città non vede tutto questo e si ritrova con le corna e con il mondo crollato.....
> NOn so se questo c'entra con il 3d ma mi è venuto in mente questo....


Con aspri assedi e battaglie conquisterò la repubblica dei taglialegna...
E sarà annessa alla Contea...
Poi fausti giorni per tutti...
E cavalcherò un cervo dorato...e indosserò l'elmo da vichingo...


----------



## maybek (29 Maggio 2012)

*penso*



Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Si. esistono e forse sono la maggioranza che segue il motto del pelo di figa. non farti tante seghe mentali. è così...



penso che certe volte la mglie arriva a rompere così tanto che scappano e tradiscono.


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> penso che certe volte la mglie arriva a rompere così tanto che scappano e tradiscono.


Poveri cucciolotti....


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

*Comunque...*

ho letto indietro che siete tutti strafighi e quindi voglio dire la mia.
Stamattina mentre andavo dal mio avvocato (slurp slurp) passando davanti ad una sala giochi mi sono sentita dire:

La bellezza fatta a donna!!!!

Mi sono voltata e mi è venuta immediatamente una scarica ormonale vedendo l'autore del complimento.

Non avete idea la voglia ciularina che mi è venuto vedendolo...
Soprattutto lo stuzzicadenti che faceva roteare fra i denti e il capello un pò unto..

mmmmhhhhhh sono tutta un fuoco...non so come sia riuscita a non cedere....


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho letto indietro che siete tutti strafighi e quindi voglio dire la mia.
> Stamattina mentre andavo dal mio avvocato (slurp slurp) passando davanti ad una sala giochi mi sono sentita dire:
> 
> La bellezza fatta a donna!!!!
> ...


 A ri daje con lo slurp slurp vicino all'avvocato! 

Ma chi è sto tipo, lo sceriffo di quartiere? E dimmi ce l'aveva il distintivo? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> A ri daje con lo slurp slurp vicino all'avvocato!
> 
> Ma chi è sto tipo, lo sceriffo di quartiere? E dimmi ce l'aveva il distintivo? :rotfl:


Scusa eh...l'avvocato è un vecchio amico che mi sarei fatta non solo volentieri ma più che volentieri e lui anche.
Ci siamo sempre piaciuti ma io ero fedele!!!!

E visto che con manager oggi c'è stata una di quelle litigate...da..BOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM....insomma...


Uff...va beh...scriverò una pagina di blog appena posso.
Stasera no perchè sono a cena fuori...senza Mattia...che mi sta chiamando 200 volte
-Con chi esci?-
-A che ora torni?-
-vai a tradirmi?-


:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho letto indietro che siete tutti strafighi e quindi voglio dire la mia.
> Stamattina mentre andavo dal mio avvocato (slurp slurp) passando davanti ad una sala giochi mi sono sentita dire:
> 
> La bellezza fatta a donna!!!!
> ...



povero Mattia pero'..ora esageri...ehm ehm a proposito di gatti..ocio che tanta la gatta va' al .......

ma darling certe cose bisogna saperle dire...io alla bellezza n2 di paese,ho sussurrato,un ''ma ci mancherebbe per una donna cosi'bella''...be'adesso quando mi vede...dei sorrisi...ahahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> povero Mattia pero'..ora esageri...ehm ehm a proposito di gatti..ocio che tanta la gatta va' al .......
> 
> ma darling certe cose bisogna saperle dire...io alla bellezza n2 di paese,ho sussurrato,un ''ma ci mancherebbe per una donna cosi'bella''...be'adesso quando mi vede...dei sorrisi...ahahahahaha


ma che povero Mattia...che colpa ne ho se _piaccio_???:carneval:

Non vado in giro sexi. Ho sempre pantaloni e scarpe basse.
Micro tette. Micro culo. Fisico piuttosto androgino...insomma...
Non faccio davvero nulla per attirare gli sguardi!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa eh...l'avvocato è un vecchio amico che mi sarei fatta non solo volentieri ma più che volentieri e lui anche.
> Ci siamo sempre piaciuti ma io ero fedele!!!!
> 
> E visto che con manager oggi c'è stata una di quelle litigate...da..BOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM....insomma...
> ...


ammazza che palle! io avrei già sclerato però!:smile:


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ammazza che palle! io avrei già sclerato però!:smile:


Idem


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un padre e una madre tradiscono,
> perchè hanno intorno esempi sbagliati,
> è diventata  la normalità tradire
> le persone non pensano più
> ...


che cumulo di stronzate


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> creare una famiglia,
> è un modo di vivere la vita
> accanto ad una persona
> pee crescere dei figli,
> ...


in rosso l'unica riflessione fondata e quotabile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli istinti sono alla radice di molti comportamenti che danneggiano gli altri , per fortuna la ragione può prenderne il controllo.
> ma fa comodo pensare che sia quasi impossibile, inoltre c'è sempre questa sorta di umana simpatia verso coloro i quali dimostrano particolare fragilità.
> *chi lavora con rispetto di se stesso e degli altri per capire e indirizzare impulsi e desideri momentanei chissà perché...viene tacciato d'ipocrisia*.



non è vero, si distingue tra chi è realmente ipocrita e chi invece lavora con rispetto di se stesso e degli altri
è innegabile che ogni giorno io vedo più persone comportarsi con ipocrisia che con rispetto

giornalmente vedo valori e  persone che valgono relegate e non rispettate a favore dell'ipocrisia e dell'immagine

è deprimente, purtroppo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so è un problema essere belli!!!
> l'altro giorno fuori la banca
> Mentre apro la portiera accidentalmente sbatto
> contro un'altra auto dove all'interno c'era un tipo
> ...



ecco
un altro di quelli che con le fighe fanno i fighi illuminati da cotanta bellezza e poi magari danno del tu alla cameriera della gelateria

:bleah:


da uno così nemmeno al cesso mi faccio accompagnare


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco
> un altro di quelli che con le fighe fanno i fighi illuminati da cotanta bellezza e poi magari danno del tu alla cameriera della gelateria
> 
> :bleah:
> ...


Ma perchè?
Hai paura che ti metta a novanta?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco
> un altro di quelli che con le fighe fanno i fighi illuminati da cotanta bellezza e poi magari danno del tu alla cameriera della gelateria
> 
> :bleah:
> ...


boh...
Non ho capito il filo del discorso....
Sarà perché non ho mai avuto bisogno di accompagnatori per andare al cesso


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Idem


E' di animo Otello. Anzi Otelliano.
Pesante si, ma ci ho fatto l'abitudine...

io lo lovvo Mattia!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> boh...
> Non ho capito il filo del discorso....
> Sarà perché non ho mai avuto bisogno di accompagnatori per andare al cesso




infatti, manco da appendiborsa funzionerebbe

francamente

tu che pensi di un uomo che vomita addosso di tutto per una portiera sbattuta, 
ma appena vede quanto sei figa ritira tutto? 

io ho già il prurito alle mani......


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, manco da appendiborsa funzionerebbe
> 
> francamente
> 
> ...


io col caxxo che ci andavo a prendere il gelato....


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, manco da appendiborsa funzionerebbe
> 
> francamente
> 
> ...


Che per una patata se la farebbe mettere nel didietro? Che lesina una trombata come il povero un tozzo di pane?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è vero, si distingue tra chi è realmente ipocrita e chi invece lavora con rispetto di se stesso e degli altri
> è innegabile che ogni giorno io vedo più persone comportarsi con ipocrisia che con rispetto
> 
> *giornalmente vedo valori e persone che valgono relegate e non rispettate a favore dell'ipocrisia e dell'immagine
> ...


boh, non so.
sinceramente sono portata a pensare che una persona che vale riesca sempre ad emergere e a farsi rispettare.
chi se ne sta relegato spesso pecca di accidia e mediocrità


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

......E se per caso Luna avesse semplicemente raccontato una storiella per prendere per il culo BALLErino.......?

Dico così, eh, tanto per fare un'ipotesi.......


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh, non so.
> sinceramente sono portata a pensare che una persona che vale riesca sempre ad emergere e a farsi rispettare.
> chi se ne sta relegato spesso pecca di accidia e mediocrità


Dipende emergere in quale senso.
Una persona civile difficilmente avrà la meglio in una zuffa di teppisti. Essendo civile, semplicemente se ne terrà fuori.
La stessa cosa volendo potrebbe valere per le "zuffe" professionali e per altri ambiti in cui le qualità della persona si evidenziano, per contrapposto, proprio nel non apparire, io penso.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dipende emergere in quale senso.
> Una persona civile difficilmente avrà la meglio in una zuffa di teppisti. Essendo civile, semplicemente se ne terrà fuori.
> La stessa cosa volendo potrebbe valere per le "zuffe" professionali e per altri ambiti in cui le qualità della persona si evidenziano, per contrapposto*, proprio nel non apparire, io penso*.


emergere nel senso di elevarsi, infatti


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe  sapere da uomini sposati, con figli e NON traditori, cosa scatta in loro quando tradiscono o hanno tradito.
> 
> Per cosa si butta nel cesso un patto di fedeltà quando a casa si ha una famiglia che si ama, dei figli che ti guardano e tu ti senti in colpa perchè tradisci la loro madre, mettendo in pericolo tutto quel cosmo che è basilare.
> 
> ...


Avevo grossi problemi personali, che ai tempi non avevo riconosciuto come tali, ma come una crisi di coppia.

Banalmente, ho tentato di trovare una soluzione all'esterno... e sono caduto nella dolce trappola del tradimento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Avevo grossi problemi personali, che ai tempi non avevo riconosciuto come tali, ma come una crisi di coppia.
> 
> Banalmente, ho tentato di trovare una soluzione all'esterno... e sono caduto nella dolce trappola del tradimento.


Ti farei parlare con mio marito...


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti farei parlare con mio marito...


C'è poco da parlare. Purtroppo certi errori li capisci solo vivendoli di persona.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> ......E se per caso Luna avesse semplicemente raccontato una storiella per prendere per il culo BALLErino.......?
> 
> Dico così, eh, tanto per fare un'ipotesi.......




possibilissimo

ma io ho preso spunto per raccontarne una a cui ho assistito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dipende emergere in quale senso.
> Una persona civile difficilmente avrà la meglio in una zuffa di teppisti. Essendo civile, semplicemente se ne terrà fuori.
> La stessa cosa volendo potrebbe valere per le "zuffe" professionali e per altri ambiti in cui le qualità della persona si evidenziano, per contrapposto, proprio nel non apparire, io penso.



E' quello che intendevo.

comportarsi bene ed essere riconosciuti per quel che si vale sono due cose diverse


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> ......E se per caso Luna avesse semplicemente raccontato una storiella per prendere per il culo BALLErino.......?
> 
> Dico così, eh, tanto per fare un'ipotesi.......



Infatti non era tutta una storiella ma era per prendere un pò in giro ballerino:smile: sul fatto della bellezza....

Il fatto è accaduto veramente l'uomo è sceso sul serio dall'auto sbraitando ....ma non si è calmato di certo vedendo tutta questa bellezza ....sono una donna normale.....ma di fatto se qualcuno mi aggredisce verbalmente come molte volte al giorno d'oggi succede per una qualsiasi cazzata ..... per la coda al supermercato,la coda in posta, o come ha raccontato non ricordo più chi ,mi sempra Jon su quella che gli ha fatto il dito ,visto che per me viviamo in mondo molto nevrastenico   .....io non rispondo urlando più forte cerco sempre di usare garbo e buone maniere.....
quindi poi questo signore si è calmato vedento la mia disponibilità e ci siamo pure messi a ridere .....e nel frattempo che aspettavo mio marito che era in giro per fare delle sue commissioni siamo andati a prenderci un gelato....

Non amo la violenza non stò mai sulla difensiva,e cerco sempre di mediare su tutto....


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2012)

Però io voglio spezzare una lancia a favore di ballerino che, sia chiaro, non so minimamente come sia fatto fisicamente.

Di fatto però mi è capitato, proprio in un centro commerciale, di assistere alla "passerella" di un ragazzone, sui 25, e alle reazioni femminili al seguito.

Beh, se ballerino dice la verità o meno non posso dirlo, ma non posso che confermare che, seppur in quell'unica occasione, le reazioni femminili intorno al ragazzo erano come ballerino le ha descritte.

Lui pareva un fenomeno da baraccone e le donne (non tutte è chiaro) erano in brodo di giuggiole. Non vi dico il passaparola che facevano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Però io voglio spezzare una lancia a favore di ballerino che, sia chiaro, non so minimamente come sia fatto fisicamente.
> 
> Di fatto però mi è capitato, proprio in un centro commerciale, di assistere alla "passerella" di un ragazzone, sui 25, e alle reazioni femminili al seguito.
> 
> ...


Lo stesso passaparola che fanno gli uomini quando passa una bella ragazza. E se non ci sono commenti volgari non c'è nulla di male. Io se vedo un bel ragazzo lo guardo(non lo squadro), se sono con un'altra donna (compreso mia figlia), un 'bellino' lo dico(senza farmi sentire). Al supermercato ci vado 3 volte la settimana, è frequentato da sportivi famosi, per un motivo a me sconosciuto ultimamente anche da modelli/e, non ho mai visto una situazione imbarazzante. Anche perchè, di norma, uno va a fare la spesa vicino a casa sua. Ma se uno sguardo diventa una proposta...


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Però io voglio spezzare una lancia a favore di ballerino che, sia chiaro, non so minimamente come sia fatto fisicamente.
> 
> Di fatto però mi è capitato, proprio in un centro commerciale, di assistere alla "passerella" di un ragazzone, sui 25, e alle reazioni femminili al seguito.
> 
> ...



caro Jon, può darsi benissimo che ballerino sia più bello di Brad Pitt e che riceva quotidianamente tutti questi consensi, ma quello che colpisce è che ne parla con una sorta di disprezzo per gli altri misto ad autocompiacimento lamentoso che lo rende un po'...ridicolo!
almeno, qui uno così farebbe sbellicare tutti i bar del circondario appena apre bocca


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Jon, può darsi benissimo che ballerino sia più bello di Brad Pitt e che riceva quotidianamente tutti questi consensi, ma quello che colpisce è che ne parla con una sorta di disprezzo per gli altri misto ad autocompiacimento lamentoso che lo rende un po'...ridicolo!
> almeno, qui uno così farebbe sbellicare tutti i bar del circondario appena apre bocca


Posso capire, a me personalmente non infatidisce però. Certo che trasferendo il discorso in un contesto reale il tutto suonerebbe estremamente ridicolo. Hai ragione.

E comunque, per inciso, la cosa non mi tocca. Io sono affascinante e le donne......ops, scusa soccorro una che mi è appena caduta dietro.


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Posso capire, a me personalmente non infatidisce però. Certo che trasferendo il discorso in un contesto reale il tutto suonerebbe estremamente ridicolo. Hai ragione.
> 
> E comunque, per inciso, la cosa non mi tocca. Io sono affascinante e le donne......ops, scusa soccorro una che mi è appena caduta dietro.



ok, vedo che sei indaffarato, pardon non ti volevo disturbare


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Posso capire, a me personalmente non infatidisce però. Certo che trasferendo il discorso in un contesto reale il tutto suonerebbe estremamente ridicolo. Hai ragione.
> 
> E comunque, per inciso, la cosa non mi tocca. Io sono affascinante e le donne......ops, scusa soccorro una che mi è appena caduta dietro.


sudato?


----------



## ballerino (30 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Però io voglio spezzare una lancia a favore di ballerino che, sia chiaro, non so minimamente come sia fatto fisicamente.
> 
> Di fatto però mi è capitato, proprio in un centro commerciale, di assistere alla "passerella" di un ragazzone, sui 25, e alle reazioni femminili al seguito.
> 
> ...



grazie jon, per la comprensione
è difficile da capire per una persona normale,
certo sarebbe  piacevole ricevere complimenti ogni tanto 
per me invece è diventata un ossessione
ogni giorno a ricevere
sorrisini, occhiatine, proposte, battute 
quelle che ti fanno le foto con il cellulare,
quelle che si inventano le scuse più stupide per parlarti
quelle che ti suonano con la macchina
le ragazzine che ti aspettano fuori dai negozi 
quando vai a fare shopping,
quelle che ti suonano con la macchina
mi può capire solo chi vive questa cosa.

un saluto e buona estate a tutti 
domani parto


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> grazie jon, per la comprensione
> è difficile da capire per una persona normale,
> certo sarebbe  piacevole ricevere complimenti ogni tanto
> per me invece è diventata un ossessione
> ...


Ti capisco. Io ho lo stesso problema. E pensa che mi succede anche quando sono coi miei figli... non sai quanto vorrei sprofondare dalla vergogna.
 A volte vorrei tanto essere un gran cesso. Essere gnocche è una condanna.

Solidarietà a te.


----------



## ballerino (30 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Jon, può darsi benissimo che ballerino sia più bello di Brad Pitt e che riceva quotidianamente tutti questi consensi, ma quello che colpisce è che ne parla con una sorta di disprezzo per gli altri misto ad autocompiacimento lamentoso che lo rende un po'...ridicolo!
> almeno, qui uno così farebbe sbellicare tutti i bar del circondario appena apre bocca


pensa che quando vado al bar, pub, ristoranti  mi offrono sempre. 
non ho mai pagato si offendono se tiro fuori i soldi
anche questa cosa mi da fastidio e cerco di frequentarli meno possibile.


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> grazie jon, per la comprensione
> è difficile da capire per una persona normale,
> certo sarebbe  piacevole ricevere complimenti ogni tanto
> per me invece è diventata un ossessione
> ...



vabbè dai metti sta foto!


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dai metti sta foto!


Eh Quoto!!! :up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

*Ballerino sul cubo*

[video=dailymotion;xmv66g]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmv66g_alieno-avanti-un-altro-08-12-11_fun[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> pensa che quando vado al bar, pub, ristoranti  mi offrono sempre.
> non ho mai pagato si offendono se tiro fuori i soldi
> anche questa cosa mi da fastidio e cerco di frequentarli meno possibile.



e tu vai in vacanza in sardegna?


ahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahha

ahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahhah



l'eremo di Camaldoli lo conosci?


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tu vai in vacanza in sardegna?
> 
> 
> ahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahha
> ...


O no...l'hai puntato....


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dai metti sta foto!


_Sospetto che ci sia altro nella vita oltre ad essere_ _​bello bello in modo assurdo!_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O no...l'hai puntato....


Per BALLErino è finita! :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tu vai in vacanza in sardegna?
> 
> 
> ahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahha
> ...


dubito ci sia un supermercato...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dubito ci sia un supermercato...


Ma io ho la visione della matraini che gli dice...
Senti stupidoto, mi so na troia...e allora problemi? Te ne frega qualcosa a te eh?
Pache bote o misto?
Adorami rammollito che non servi a niente...eh?
Qua che vedemo con tanta bellezza quanto sai chiavare XD...
Ah come è sta storia che non te se indrizza eh?
Cos'hai paura?
Qua na donna che ti fa la bua?
Corri a piangere dalla mamma?


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ho la visione della matraini che gli dice...
> Senti stupidoto, mi so na troia...e allora problemi? Te ne frega qualcosa a te eh?
> Pache bote o misto?
> *Adorami rammollito che non servi a niente...eh?*
> ...


:risata:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ho la visione della matraini che gli dice...
> Senti stupidoto, mi so na troia...e allora problemi? Te ne frega qualcosa a te eh?
> Pache bote o misto?
> Adorami rammollito che non servi a niente...eh?
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata:


Ma tu la sai quella della maglietta della matra?
Lei va sempre a fare jogging con una maglietta bianca...
Davanti sul seno sta scritto..." Si sono una troia"...dietro sta scritto " Tranquillo tanto non te le do!"...

Incredibile fare jogging con lei vedi invorniti ovunque che vanno a sbattere su per i platani...e lei mi fa...
Ma cos'hanno?

E io niente sono dei rammolliti no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu la sai quella della maglietta della matra?
> Lei va sempre a fare jogging con una maglietta bianca...
> Davanti sul seno sta scritto..."* Si sono una troia"...dietro sta scritto " Tranquillo tanto non te le do!"...
> 
> ...



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

ho letto non tutte le risposte...
non ho mai tradito mio marito...non sono infedele...
ma nn l'ho fatto per mia figlia....mia figlia c'entra poco..
perchè l'amore che provo per lei sarebbe a prescindere da ciò che farei o non fare sotto le lenzuola con altri...
e nemmeno per non rischiare di stravolgere tutto...
di perdere mio marito o quant'altro..
non lo faccio e basta..

mio marito...traditore dei mie stivali...
mi racconta...
non cercavo nulla...è accaduto qualcosa che dai oggi dai domani mi ha indotto a "sbagliare??"tradire...
era una scossa di adrenalina...nascondersi agire di nascosto...
lei era sempre disponibile bastava vche la chiamassi un minuto prima...
in quei momenti non pensi sei egoista..non pensi alle conseguenze perchè credi non ce ne siano..perchè nn verresti beccato(cazzate)
poi quando tornavo a casa mi pentivo..ma il giorno successivo magari tornavo a farlo...
non so..una cosa strana...

ma diceva anche che l'amore che provava per me era sempre uguale...cmq era me che voleva non lei...lei era una parentesi divertente...si era affezzionato a lei in quanto compagna di giochi...

aggiungo...
che tristezza....


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho letto non tutte le risposte...non ho mai tradito mio marito...non sono infedele...ma nn l'ho fatto per mia figlia....mia figlia c'entra poco..perchè l'amore che provo per lei sarebbe a prescindere da ciò che farei o non fare sotto le lenzuola con altri...e nemmeno per non rischiare di stravolgere tutto...di perdere mio marito o quant'altro..non lo faccio e basta..mio marito...traditore dei mie stivali...mi racconta...non cercavo nulla...è accaduto qualcosa che dai oggi dai domani mi ha indotto a "sbagliare??"tradire...era una scossa di adrenalina...nascondersi agire di nascosto...lei era sempre disponibile bastava vche la chiamassi un minuto prima...in quei momenti non pensi sei egoista..non pensi alle conseguenze perchè credi non ce ne siano..perchè nn verresti beccato(cazzate)poi quando tornavo a casa mi pentivo..ma il giorno successivo magari tornavo a farlo...non so..una cosa strana...ma diceva anche che l'amore che provava per me era sempre uguale...cmq era me che voleva non lei...lei era una parentesi divertente...si era affezzionato a lei in quanto compagna di giochi...aggiungo...che tristezza....


Si. é stato un tradimento tristezza. Concordo.


Mi dispiace. Per quanto può valere.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. é stato un tradimento tristezza. Concordo.
> 
> 
> Mi dispiace. Per quanto può valere.



ti ringrazio...
beh magari può essere vissuta come una prova...a cui siamo stati sottoposti..o meglio a cui è stato sottoposto lui....
purtroppo le cose accadono...magari potrebbe capitare a me domani...potrebbe capitare di non saper dire di no...o meglio di pensare..beh insomma la cosa potrebbe andare..se sto attenta e nn mi faccio beccare...
sono istanti...ti frulla qualcosa e bum...
e poi secondo me riguardo ai maschietti...beh il pelo tira...eccome se tira...
se poi questo pelo è anche accondiscentente e te la sbatte in faccia....quanti padri di famiglia potrebbero resistere....?
noi donne magari...siamo un po piu riflessive...ma possiamo cascarci cmq....(non col pelo di fica...ovvio..ma con i tempi che corrono e le cose strane che accadono non si sa mai)


poi si ci sono quelli che tradiscono perchè la moglie non la da ..la conserva sottolio....e per impulso cercano altrove..
poi ci sono i problemi di coppia...l'economia che vacilla..i figli che ti fanno impazzire...la libertà che nn hai piu...e magari li fuori c'è chi questi problemi te li fa dimenticare alemno per un po...classica boccata d'aria fresca...

c'è chi vuole ringiovanire...sentirsi figo di nuovo...mettersi in discussione..(questa è la peggiore per me)
ci sono tante motivazioni...credo...sia per gli uomini che per le donne ovvio...


----------

